# how smart are furs?



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

Well honestly I've never heard anyone ask this so here goes, What is your IQ? I haven't took an IQ test in 5 years but last time I did I was 143, pretty smart but still dumb to. I'm also real lazy and flunked out of high school, that's why I'm pretty dumb. lol so How smart is the furry community?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 11, 2008)

The average is probably ~100, which is the average IQ of the entire USA.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd say neither genius nor shortbus material...


----------



## Tanner (Oct 11, 2008)

I dunno,  I take all honors classes and I'm struggling to pull of a B.  I guess that's kind of smart.  Any good IQ tests?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2008)

I tested at 138 when I was little.  Dunno about now.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 11, 2008)

i dont know my iq i never found an official test that doesnt ask for a credit card number at the end.....


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 11, 2008)

it's possible that it was ~180 or ~80. It's been 10+ years and I really don't care


----------



## iBurro (Oct 11, 2008)

Hells if I know... or care. :B The last time I checked I was twelve, and decided that most of the tests are biased/rigged anyway.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

1 + 1 = 3, I win.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 11, 2008)

My IQ is 127.  Not sure, though.  :3


----------



## Journey (Oct 11, 2008)

I was doing highschool math in grade school but english would kill me every time.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

Tanner said:


> Any good IQ tests?



I don't know any good ones a school tested me to see if I was smart enough to go there for free but I guess I wasn't cause I never attended. man what a high end school, at least they sent my results in the mail though.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine was like 110-120 when I would take test.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 11, 2008)

I just remember when I got tested when I was like.....6...I got a rating of genius. but meh I don't think that makes me special or anything. I live life how I see fit but do the best I can in school at the same time. ^V^


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 11, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> I just remember when I got tested when I was like.....6...I got a rating of genius. but meh I don't think that makes me special or anything. I live life how I see fit but do the best I can in school at the same time. ^V^



your avatar guy thing reminds me of gray from atelier iris
sorry if that offends ya


----------



## Takun (Oct 11, 2008)

170, bow mortals.


Okay really, I've never checked mine....it's above the average 100 but I didn't get told it.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

For some reason many people don't take IQ tests, I probably never would have either if they didn't say "her take it for free."


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 11, 2008)

I would say I'm fairly smart... but I do some really stupid things sometimes.


----------



## runner (Oct 11, 2008)

139, taken 2 years ago


----------



## Monak (Oct 11, 2008)

187 before they redid the standards and added the quotion cap.


----------



## Marodi (Oct 11, 2008)

Think last time i took mine it was 118. I'm not smart ^^


----------



## talakestreal (Oct 11, 2008)

When it comes to intelligence, I'm book-smart. Always at the top of my class, always the one that came up with strange and unique ideas in essays, always the one with her nose stuck in a book, etc.  Graduated in the top of my class. 

When it comes to street-smarts, I, like most furs, lack.  

I've never taken an IQ test. Nor do I want to. It is simply not a good way to gauge a person's intelligence.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, BTW let me be the first to make the obligatory "IQ Score Doesn't = Intelligence" post.


----------



## Monak (Oct 11, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Oh, BTW let me be the first to make the obligatory "IQ Score Doesn't = Intelligence" post.



No it simply measures the quotion at which your brain processes and retains new information.


----------



## Takun (Oct 11, 2008)

Just got 124.  =/


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

IQ Tests are only good for "booksmarts" but common sense cannot be measured.


----------



## Takun (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> IQ Tests are only good for "booksmarts" but common sense cannot be measured.



What?  That's all _real _IQ tests are.


----------



## Monak (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> IQ Tests are only good for "booksmarts" but common sense cannot be measured.



Thats right out of the , I am threatened by intelligence hand book.  Just because smart people are more free thinking doens't mean they are short on common sense , it simply means that others are stuck inside the box of what they see as right.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 11, 2008)

The IQ of an individual from the furry fandom is comparable to that of a Tzeentchian Box of Chocolates...

Mercurial...and you'll never know what you'll get.

The IQ score of anyone from this thread is also irrelevant, for no matter how mentally gifted you are, you will always do something incredibly stupid. Ranging from the obvious "bump your head on the pole" to the subtle " inability to comprehend the inner machinations of things".


WE ARE ERROR


----------



## Talvi (Oct 11, 2008)

130ish, though I don't think too much of IQ tests.


----------



## Monak (Oct 12, 2008)

IQ tests are in fact complete bullshit now.  Anyone tested after 2002 has extremely flawed results do to the fact that they redid the scoring scale and capped it at 160.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> common sense cannot be measured



Nonsense, it can be measured.  I've come up with a common sense measuring test, as a matter of fact.  The test subject is given a computer, and is asked by the computer to click on the http://tinyurl.com/5sbn92 link on their screen.  If the test subject has any common sense at all, he/she will NOT click on the TinyURL link.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

As of 1 to 2 years ago, my IQ was 144. **Shrugs** I suppose I'm good at figuring things out. I think problems are easier for me because I think a little differently then a lot people. That's not always a good thing, though... It makes it hard to memorize things, and see things as if the person was describing it directly to me. Like, I always try to let my imagination run with it, instead of just taking what they say. Like in French class, we were learning L'imparfait (the imperfect tense) and I kept trying to figure out an easier method to explain the information to myself with the examples given to me, because I didn't like my teachers method of figuring out the endings XD And I apparently "over-analyze" things and stuff, but I think that just means I'm asking the teacher a question they don't know the answer to XD


----------



## theLight (Oct 12, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 12, 2008)

I am from CAN-EH-DA, they think I'm slow, eh?


----------



## dietrc70 (Oct 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> Thats right out of the , I am threatened by intelligence hand book.  Just because smart people are more free thinking doens't mean they are short on common sense , it simply means that others are stuck inside the box of what they see as right.



I disagree.  I went to an "elite" university that was full of people who were much smarter than I was, but they were often unable to relate history or experience to current problems, or solve problems that required thinking outside their area of expertise.

A good example would be the marxists, libertarians, or Rawlsian philosophers who assumed that their theories would always work in the real world.  The Vietnam and Iraq wars were planned by very smart people who had no common sense.

Of course, you can be very intelligent and have a lot of real-world common sense--unfortunately it seems to be a rare combination.


----------



## NiChan (Oct 12, 2008)

Honestly, I never really took an IQ test. I would say I'm pretty smart, I suppose. I mean, I did get an Associates Degree with a 3.2 GPA in total, so I'm sure that counts for something.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Nonsense, it can be measured.  I've come up with a common sense measuring test, as a matter of fact.  The test subject is given a computer, and is asked by the computer to click on the http://tinyurl.com/5sbn92 link on their screen.  If the test subject has any common sense at all, he/she will NOT click on the TinyURL link.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUCKKK!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 12, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUCKKK!



I'm gonna guess that it's something horrible by the reaction you've given here, I'm glad I have common sense but I'm really curious to what this might be. Your test only measures how curious a person really is, but I will fight my curiosity for as long as I can.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUCKKK!



And here we see the test's effectiveness.  That's one person on the "no common sense" list.



pheonix said:


> I'm gonna guess that it's something horrible by the reaction you've given here, I'm glad I have common sense but I'm really curious to what this might be. Your test only measures how curious a person really is, but I will fight my curiosity for as long as I can.



It is a TinyURL and it is hinted at that it is something horrible.  Curiosity or not, common sense dictates that you should not click on that fucking link.  Period.


----------



## Takun (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> And here we see the test's effectiveness.  That's one person on the "no common sense" list.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a TinyURL and it is hinted at that it is something horrible.  Curiosity or not, common sense dictates that you should not click on that fucking link.  Period.



I clicked, with the knowledge that it couldn't be anything worse than I've seen on /b/ and I was right.  Tubgirl *yawns*


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I clicked, with the knowledge that it couldn't be anything worse than I've seen on /b/ and I was right.  Tubgirl *yawns*



OK, /b/ veterans are not measurable common sense-wise.  Their common sense was lost a long time ago.  They are creatures of NON-sense.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 12, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I clicked, with the knowledge that it couldn't be anything worse than I've seen on /b/ and I was right.  Tubgirl *yawns*



you spoiled all the fun, oh well I bet more people will click on it and puke or be scared for life anyway.lol


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 12, 2008)

Curiosity killed the cat... T-T


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> And here we see the test's effectiveness. That's one person on the "no common sense" list.


Who would be stupid enough to even touch a link from you?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Who would be stupid enough to even touch a link from you?



You clicked it, didn't you?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You clicked it, didn't you?


Nope. ^_^b I have more common sense than to trust you!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Nope. ^_^b I have more common sense than to trust you!



You see? It works! The test concept is sound.  Now to market it.



(Is there some kind of bitterness going on here, Silibus? If so, I don't get it.)


----------



## pheonix (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Nope. ^_^b I have more common sense than to trust you!


come on click it, you'll love it.*peer pressure*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> come on click it, you'll love it.*peer pressure*


I was told from kittenadmin that it is full of agony. Peer pressure makes me resist more too~


----------



## Arryu (Oct 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> come on click it, you'll love it.*peer pressure*


 
Hmmmm, be one of the cool kids...risk going blind....

I hate tough descisions!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Arryu said:


> Hmmmm, be one of the cool kids...risk going blind....
> 
> I hate tough descisions!


Think for yourself, be yourself, make your own decisions.


----------



## Arryu (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Think for yourself, be yourself, make your own decisions.


 
if I do that am I conforming to what you want?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Arryu said:


> if I do that am I conforming to what you want?


Do what you please. [Shrugs] No matter what you do, as long as you have something in common with the masses its considered comfomity. And as long as you're happy it doesnt matter.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 12, 2008)

I did the tests 3 times (last time 2001), and they all had similar results. ^^

And just for the books (I know the numbers are kinda aoutdated, so it would be nice if somebody could convert them to fit the new standards ^^):
<80 = low
100 = average
110 -130 = smart
130+ = intellectual gifted

Notable People and their IQs:
Albert Einstein: 148
Stephen Hawking: 205
Forrest Gump: 75 *scnr*

Obviously, most furries here are pretty smart, no matter what system would use.

Oh yeah, my IQ is 147 (old-school standard). :B


----------



## Thatch (Oct 12, 2008)

It was many years ago, but I had 135. The internet tests aren't too reliable, but they gave similar outcomes recently.



Monak said:


> IQ tests are in fact complete bullshit now.  Anyone tested after 2002 has extremely flawed results do to the fact that they redid the scoring scale and capped it at 160.



LOL seriously? Well, mine was about 8 years or so ago, so before that.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 12, 2008)

IQ tests are supposed to give a fairly constant score no matter which test you take.  I haven't found that to be even remotely accurate.  I've taken 3 IQ tests (and no, not the stupid online variety; the ones that actually have someone timing you, grading you and everything.)  I've scored 130, 145 and 165.  I like the last score... but needless to say I'm more than a little skeptical about any of them.

The first two tests reminded me a lot of the SATs.  The last score was based on a test that had a lot of visual logic puzzles as opposed to regurgitating learned data.  I think much along those lines, which is likely why I scored so well on it.  Needless to say, the fact that I did score so well on it means it likely isn't a very good test of IQ.  But I don't think a test like the SAT is a good test of IQ either.  A very intelligent person who lacks the access to a decent education would utterly fail the SAT and any IQ test similar to it.

So I take an IQ result with a grain of salt.  Yes, the data indicates that those with high IQs tend to do better in life overall.  But my opinion is that not all people with low IQs are dumb, and not all people with high IQs are smart.

[Edit] Didn't know they redid the standards.  The last test I did in 2001.  The other two were when I was in 8th & 10th grades.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2008)

Well unless you take a standardized test what ever comes up will be false. That being said I haven't done a standardized one, but I have had one as a child that my mother had me take at a doctor's office, it was a 160. Then I had to take one after I had a Sno-Cross accident at a hospital, so I'm sure that one was easy, it scored 150. Both weren't standardized to my knowledge so I would probably score lower, but the thing is Standardized tests are flawed, either you know how to solved the questions or you don't.

Unlike ones that should be done with thinking, the standard ones are a mixture of written bullshit and complex math that either you can solve or can't solve, there is no way to think around it like there should be. If you haven't learned how to do it, you can't.

That being said, the percentage of people that score above 100 in a standard test all low, there is absolutely no possible way that anyone here would score above 120, as percentages go that is, but those are false because I know people that have scored about 130 on a Mensa test and people only deny he did because they themselves could never pull it off.

I'm quite good with puzzles it took me 10 minutes to solve my first Rubik cube, since then I've got it down to about 45 seconds. Most head-shop puzzles with the metal rings and etc I can get down in about 30-5 minutes depending and I love doing them. I am also great at math and I love math to be honest. /geek. I hate English simply because every teacher I had on the subject was a moron and the questions it asks are stated, "in your own words yadda yadda yadda" but you can get them wrong. Somehow your own words can be incorrect and they know it.

I would probably score about 130ish if it were a 'true' Intelligence Quotient test and I'm not being narcissistic, I'm just not a moron, though my English probably isn't the best...that doesn't make my IQ lower. Anyone that scored above 130 is more than likely just talking about some online test or a fake test, there is simply no way you could score over 130 and -not- be talked to by Mensa or the local equivalent. I honestly have only seen one standardized test and I would of gotten far below 130 simply due to the written parts. 

Also I got more information through what my friend told me after he took his and he screwed up largely on the math, some of it they would simply never teach you in any math courses and it's either you can or can't figure it out, though he said I would of done better than him on it and he score above the mean by a fair amount, I think he was just being, well a friend. As I said a -read- IQ test that actually determines your Intelligence Quotient would be a lot different and people who scored 130+ on a Mensa or equal test might not score that on a real one, while others that scored low might score higher.

The problem with Mensa and other standardized tests would be that either you can, or can't solve it, no thinking really involved to work around, it's either you know how to do it or don't.

All online tests are false though, but if everyone were to take the same test we would get a nice mean that way as well and yea, I would hope that most furries (being probably the largest culture of people that think they know it all) would score high. I would simply laugh my ass off if not.

But honestly if you score above 135 on a -actual- standardized test, Mensa would love to have you on their team. For anyone to score above 140 they would pay for you to come over. 160...now you're getting towards the absolute most intelligent people to ever walk the Earth. So I doubt anyone here that says they got over 140 actually did get over 140 on any IQ test that was real. Though I do know it's completely possible it's just the law of averages simply don't fit here if several of you scored about the same as my friend. He even told me I would score higher, but I wasn't all for paying to take a unnecessary test and he was just being a friend, I doubt I'd get that close on Mensa.

Actually...here's a global result.

130+ Very superior 2.2%
120-129 Superior 6.7%
110-119 High average 16.1%
90-109 Average 50%
80-89 Low average 16.1%
70-79 Borderline 6.7%
Below 70 Extremely low 2.2%

140 Top Civil Servants; Professors and Research Scientists.
130 Physicians and Surgeons; Lawyers; Engineers (Civil and Mechanical)
120 School Teachers; Pharmacists; Accountants; Nurses; Stenographers; Managers.
110 Foremen; Clerks; Telephone Operators; Salesmen; Policemen; Electricians.
100+ Machine Operators; Shopkeepers; Butchers; Welders; Sheet Metal Workers.
100- Warehousemen; Carpenters; Cooks and Bakers; Small Farmers; Truck and Van Drivers.
90 Laborers; Gardeners; Upholsterers; Farmhands; Miners; Factory Packers and Sorters.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_quotient
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...7/IQ_curve.svg
That should show you how this forum having more than one person, actually even having a single person able to score higher than 130 is -incredibly unlikely-. But possible I guess...
But none of you has done a standardized test, especially more than one if you have because you have to pay to take them and they are written -only- also they watch everything you do closely, a lot of people score low due to simple intimidation.

A "real" IQ test is mostly about book smarts in some areas, and in other common sense, while others puzzle solving and etc... It covers a lot and they are massive tests that take up a day to finish for most people, but they add a time limit of course, most simply wont even finish. That being said though they are very good at reflecting a global mean, to me they are not true simply due to the book smart thing, either you know it or don't and if you don't then you will score low. Even if you can think yourself out of a 50 yard deep hole made of glass, you will score low due to the complexity of these questions that you would never study for or even know. No two tests are even remotely the same either.

To the people saying there is now a cap on all IQ tests that make it impossible to get above 160.. there is no cap on a Standardized Test to any of my knowledge. There is also NO possible way you could score above 160 if you had the answers in front of your face, you would make a mistake somewhere. If you state your IQ is higher than that of the highest recorded, clearly, you have never touched a paper IQ test.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 12, 2008)

Somewhere in the 130's, as of 5 or 6 years ago, i dunno. Probably lower now, I feel like I've gotten dumber XD Actually my right brain has probably gotten a lot smarter and my left brain is rotting  Don't have to take math anymore! ^^


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> Somewhere in the 130's, as of 5 or 6 years ago, i dunno. Probably lower now, I feel like I've gotten dumber XD Actually my right brain has probably gotten a lot smarter and my left brain is rotting  Don't have to take math anymore! ^^



Your IQ doesn't decrease or increase...with age or otherwise unless you actually suffer trauma that effects who you are... xP

It's not a number showing how much you know, it's your level or being able to retain knowledge and a sort of rank that shows how skilled you are at using that knowledge to solve a problem efficiently  in a timely matter...though Tests will have you thinking otherwise 

But due to the Flynn effect they always attempt to make sure the mean is 100 on the tests, so older tests are considered 'less' difficult than newer ones, where they up the level to make sure the mean doesn't shift from 100.


----------



## Kano (Oct 12, 2008)

Last time I took any sort of IQ test it was around 125. That was about 2 years ago but I don't think it has changed much.


----------



## ADF (Oct 12, 2008)

I never could be bothered to complete one of those IQ tests, namely because I always ended up quitting them for having to skip/guess at so many questions.

As far as I'm concerned I am in my third year at university, a bloody net test isn't going to tell me what I'm capable of.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been tested by a psychologist 12 years ago. IQ around 145.


----------



## Jack (Oct 12, 2008)

139 this time.

besides my mind doesn't work in the normal way. I tend to look at things more throughly than most other people, which is good when I am dealing with something complex. but if you get me thinking about complex things, I will sometimes tend to over complicate simple things.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 12, 2008)

I just took an online one and got a score of Yellow. Is that good?


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 12, 2008)

I've never taken a completely legit IQ test, but the ones I have done have given me roughly the same ranging from 121 to 135. I'm not believing anything until I get a completely legit test though.


----------



## Jayness (Oct 12, 2008)

I did an IQ test like 3 years ago, but forgot the exact result. I do remember it was above average and highest from the course/class.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 12, 2008)

*
MY score was 114

*http://www.funeducation.com/Tests/IQTest/IQ-Testing.aspx

*You just have to hit skip for all the offers but you will get your score*
*
*


----------



## Skittle (Oct 12, 2008)

I dunno my IQ but I get A's and high B's in AP classes with relative ease. I got a 3 on my AP Chem test with the highest score in my class.

I've been in Honors and AP classes my whole life. Urm... Yea. I'm book smart though. I severely lack common sense.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 12, 2008)

ITT: The solvers of the world's problems, future winners of Noble prizes, and the most intellectual geniuses of our time.


```
Current responses:

143
138
127
115 (Median from given range of 110-120)
139
187 (FEC: ~165)
118
124
130 (APRX)
144
145
147 (FEC: ~125)
135 (FEC: ~113)
125
145
139

16 responses
FEC Average: 133.4

[B]F[/B]lynn [B]E[/B]ffect [B]C[/B]orrected
```
Given the normal curve of the IQ, I find it extremely unlikely that the majority FAF population (or even more than 3%) is two or more standard deviations above average. The chance of the sample being skewed so heavily left that its average falls *at nearly* *99th percentile *(a score of 135) is utterly ridiculous. This is ignoring the current sample size and examining only the trend of responses.


The only feasible phenomena that could explain this would be a biased response. That is that only individuals with high IQs are responding because either 1) they are the only ones that know their IQ offhand and others are too lazy/apathetic, 2) others are embarrassed/feel inadequate in responding, or the default cause 3) the responses are false.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

So are you criticizing people with high IQ scores for posting their's here, or those with low IQ scores for not posting here?

Or are you just claiming that everyone's score is fake?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 12, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> wall of text


Fuck yeah. This is all completely rediculous. The average for here is probably between 95-105. Which, is COMPLETELY AVERAGE.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> So are you criticizing people with high IQ scores for posting their's here, or those with low IQ scores for not posting here?
> 
> Or are you just claiming that everyone's score is fake?




In the first part of my post (ending at the code) I am displaying my disbelief of the results.


In the later part (the rest), I am merely pointing out the possibilities that would create such a distribution. Without an actual study, there is nothing I can say on either part without succumbing to some gross level of error.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 12, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I just took an online one and got a score of Yellow. Is that good?



Depends.  Did you fit the block shapes in the right holes?


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 12, 2008)

my iq is 112


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 12, 2008)

135.
Being as the tests are completely subjective, I rate myself on a score of "can I think of a witty comeback to this y/n".

I got 156 out of 200 insults. ^.^


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 12, 2008)

Key Key said:


> http://www.funeducation.com/Tests/IQTest/IQ-Testing.aspx
> 
> *You just have to hit skip for all the offers but you will get your score*


So I did the whole fucking thing at it tells me I need to pay.. was this the case with you? Was there a way to get around it? If yes and no, why didn't you say we'd have to pay so we didn't waste our precious time? Midnight angry. Midnight SMASH!


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 12, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> So I did the whole fucking thing at it tells me I need to pay.. was this the case with you? Was there a way to get around it? If yes and no, why didn't you say we'd have to pay so we didn't waste our precious time? Midnight angry. Midnight SMASH!



i did that thing and got my score just hit skip on all the offers then at the end itl ask you like email name age yada yada then next then no to all the offers then skip somemore no pay me no pay


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 12, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> i did that thing and got my score just hit skip on all the offers then at the end itl ask you like email name age yada yada then next then no to all the offers then skip somemore no pay me no pay


I got no offers. I got an email and stuff.. and then it lead to a page that asks for my credit card no. and shit. It's not an offer either. It's telling me to pay to get my fucking results. Maybe it's because I did the children's one intended for under 18s.. son of a bitch.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 12, 2008)

I _so_ don't give a fuck about the whole IQ thing it's not even funny.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not sure of any official score.

Perhaps someone knows of a link that we can all take a shot at?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I _so_ don't give a fuck about the whole IQ thing it's not even funny.



Why would it be funny in the first place?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 12, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Depends.  Did you fit the block shapes in the right holes?




Oh that's where I was going wrong, thanks.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

my IQ is 160, had it tested a year and a half ago


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 12, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> my IQ is 160, had it tested a year and a half ago



Pics or it never happened.

>.>

I have never taken an official IQ test... I doubt I will unless I have to.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 12, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> my IQ is 160, had it tested a year and a half ago


Bullshit. Albert Einstein's IQ was 160.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 12, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> So I did the whole fucking thing at it tells me I need to pay.. was this the case with you? Was there a way to get around it? If yes and no, why didn't you say we'd have to pay so we didn't waste our precious time? Midnight angry. Midnight SMASH!




I didn't do that with me hmmm.... just say no to all the ads


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Bullshit. Albert Einstein's IQ was 160.



Nope. It was 148 (need to correct that in my previous statement ^^).


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Bullshit. Albert Einstein's IQ was 160.



But was he a black belt in 17 martial arts? Well then.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 12, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Nope. It was 148 (need to correct that in my previous statement ^^).


No.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_was_Einstein's_IQ


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> No.
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_was_Einstein's_IQ



http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...+iq&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=de&client=firefox-a

Draw game!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't read German.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...snum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=einstein's+IQ&spell=1


----------



## Telnac (Oct 12, 2008)

With regard to standardized tests, of the 3 tests I mentioned before, the first 2 were standardized, and the last obviously was not.



Key Key said:


> http://www.funeducation.com/Tests/IQTest/IQ-Testing.aspx



My score on that test was 136.  Only got 3 wrong.  Not bad.


                    The details of my results.
*10 out of 12 - 83%                       *   *  Spatial Reasoning* 
Incorrect:* 1 2 * 
Correct:* 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 * *

11 out of 12 - 92%                       *   *  Word Analysis* 
Incorrect:* 13 * 
Correct:* 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 * *

11 out of 11 - 100%                       *   *  Quantitative Skills*
Incorrect: 
Correct:* 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 * *

8 out of 8 - 100%                       *   *  Fill in the Blank* 
Incorrect: 
Correct:* 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 * * 
*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I can't read German.


Then you fail!... as do I XD


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 12, 2008)

I got it checked about a decade ago. 130-140, I can't remember exactly. I'm smarter than both my parents. Shame that of course that your score in a little memory test  and 'spot the difference' game dosen't necessarily get you a degree in medical science or law.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 12, 2008)

FÃ¼r Albert Einstein wurde zum Beispiel ein IQ von 148 ermittelt.

Translation: For example, Albert Einstein's IQ was 148!
It's the first sentence under the table showing the IQ categories. It also says that Goethe probably had an IQ of 210, and that Bill Gates has an IQ of 160. The record is 228.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 12, 2008)

The average IQ of the general population is 100.

But if you have 100 college students take IQ tests, you can bet money that the average score will be well over 100.  College graduates, higher still.  That's because those groups are not representative of the general population.

Likewise, the population of furries is not representative of the general population.  Given that most of us are creative geeks, it stands to reason that the average IQ of the furry community isn't going to match the IQ of the general population.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 12, 2008)

Key Key said:


> http://www.funeducation.com/Tests/IQTest/IQ-Testing.aspx
> 
> You just have to hit skip for all the offers but you will get your score



I got through the test but never made it past all the offers. It told me I HAVE to say yes to at least 1 so I just gave up. The ads outsmarted me, does that mean I have a low IQ?


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 12, 2008)

Telnac said:


> The average IQ of the general population is 100.
> 
> But if you have 100 college students take IQ tests, you can bet money that the average score will be well over 100.  College graduates, higher still.  That's because those groups are not representative of the general population.
> 
> Likewise, the population of furries is not representative of the general population.  Given that most of us are creative geeks, it stands to reason that the average IQ of the furry community isn't going to match the IQ of the general population.



Correct!
It has to be significantly higher. ;-)


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 12, 2008)

Key Key said:


> I didn't do that with me hmmm.... just say no to all the ads


There are NO ADS.

GARGH!! Now I must do something that'll harm others so to feel better!

Hmm..

I know!

The game.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 12, 2008)

*fume*  Two of the questions I got wrong are dubious at best.  

One of the two I'm certain I got right.  The answer's explanation says that two of the remaining variables are unknown, so the question has no solution.  No, you can calculate one of those supposedly unknown variables.  I did exactly that and the right answer happened to be one of the possible choices.

And the other was one of those bullshit "choose the best..." questions.  There were two correct answers, but what I thought was the best one was evidently not what the writer of the test thought.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm with Xipoid on this one.  I'm somehow inclined to doubt that the furry population consists mostly of the top 2% of intelligent people in this country.  These results you guys are posting on here are beyond spectacular.  Something's fudging the data curve, no question about it.
Granted, last I heard IQ test results were pretty much nonsense.  I know you can't use them as basis for hiring/firing people anymore, at least.  Maybe you guys should be posting your ACT/SAT scores instead.  They've got an entire department dedicated to making sure those kinds of tests aren't biased, so I think that'll give you a much better idea of how booksmart you are.  Or, at least, how smart you were in high school.



> http://www.funeducation.com/Tests/IQ...Q-Testing.aspx
> 
> You just have to hit skip for all the offers but you will get your score


Just for fun, that one gave me 136.  After 18 pages worth of 'would you like this newsletter' crap.  Jeebus.



> I got through the test but never made it past all the offers. It told me I HAVE to say yes to at least 1 so I just gave up. The ads outsmarted me, does that mean I have a low IQ?


You say yes to the 'other choices' one, then say no to everything that follows.  Sounds like you don't have a high Internet IQ, at least.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 12, 2008)

Telnac said:


> The average IQ of the general population is 100.
> 
> But if you have 100 college students take IQ tests, you can bet money that the average score will be well over 100.  College graduates, higher still.  That's because those groups are not representative of the general population.
> 
> Likewise, the population of furries is not representative of the general population.  Given that most of us are creative geeks, it stands to reason that the average IQ of the furry community isn't going to match the IQ of the general population.



In an area of academia, it is perfectly reasonable to have a higher than normal IQ distribution.

In a fandom, it is reasonable to have a differing distribution for IQ depending on the subject matter of the fandom. However, it is entirely unreasonable to have one centered around the 99th percentile without proper reason. I have yet to see any evidence or study that gives any indication as to why (or even the existence of if) there would be a predisposition to higher IQ's for furs. 

To put it into perspective, there are groups dedicated to high IQ's, most notably Mensa International and the Triple Nine Society (of which the latter only has under 1000 members worldwide), which is again why I question the reliability of the responses. There is some factor present here that is skewing the results.


For any conclusion to be drawn, there needs to be some reliable survey administered.


----------



## Takun (Oct 12, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> I'm with Xipoid on this one.  I'm somehow inclined to doubt that the furry population consists mostly of the top 2% of intelligent people in this country.  These results you guys are posting on here are beyond spectacular.  Something's fudging the data curve, no question about it.
> Granted, last I heard IQ test results were pretty much nonsense.  I know you can't use them as basis for hiring/firing people anymore, at least.  Maybe you guys should be posting your ACT/SAT scores instead.  They've got an entire department dedicated to making sure those kinds of tests aren't biased, so I think that'll give you a much better idea of how booksmart you are.  Or, at least, how smart you were in high school.
> 
> 
> ...



27 ACT at 10 AM(I'm not a morning person) and after a night of drinking with friends.

31 in the reading/writing stuff.  24ish in the math sections.  

Fuck math.... >.>


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 12, 2008)

> But if you have 100 college students take IQ tests, you can bet money that the average score will be well over 100.


I don't know about that.  I grade papers for a 100 level astronomy class... you wouldn't believe the amount of stupidity you can find in a class like that.  Maybe if you weighted the results for upper classman, you'd get a higher average, but if you include Freshman.... not so much.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 12, 2008)

In response to OP:

Not very. The 'common sense' thing is pretty much gone, and in all honesty, creativity and motivation have gone the way of the card catalog. For an added bonus, IQ tests are full of absolute shit. Anyone who bases their intelligence on that number isn't aware of what it takes to get anywhere in the real world.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 12, 2008)

To note, I never claimed that the furry fandom represents the top 1 or 2% of IQ scores.  Clearly, people are pulling numbers out of their butts or the tests they've taken weren't good ones.

I barely remember my SAT scores.  It's been 17 years since I took it and nearly that many since my result mattered any.  But I do remember I nearly aced the math portion of the exam and came close to flunking the English portion of the exam.

But I blame the latter not on any measure of my intelligence but on the California education system.  I was functionally illiterate when I graduated high school.  I aced the AP calculus and physics tests with a score of "5" in each.  But I had an 8th grade vocabulary b/c none of my English teachers gave a rat's ass if we learned anything.

Needless to say, the English courses in college were several orders of magnitude better.  If I showed up for office hours, the professors would sit down with me and make sure I understood everything.  No teacher in high school would do that!

In addition to taking the general ed English courses, I even took some of the advanced level writing and Shakespeare courses.

I can't quote my GRE scores (again, I took them an eon ago and I chose not to go to graduate school so they never mattered) but my overall score was excellent.  My English score still lagged behind the Analytical and Quantitative  scores, but not by a whole lot. And I came pretty close to acing both the Analytical and Quantitative sections. (Alas, the Analytical potion of the GRE doesn't exist any more.  I rather enjoyed that portion of the exam.)


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I just took an online one and got a score of Yellow. Is that good?



Yes, yellow being the color of the sun it stands for you being all powerful and wise. A true IQ test.

I love you by the way. o..o xD
PINK!


----------



## Telnac (Oct 12, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> I don't know about that.  I grade papers for a 100 level astronomy class... you wouldn't believe the amount of stupidity you can find in a class like that.  Maybe if you weighted the results for upper classman, you'd get a higher average, but if you include Freshman.... not so much.


Not from what I've read.  Even if you assume you're only talking about college freshmen, you're already cutting out a healthy chunk of the general population that simply has chosen (for whatever reason) to not attend college.  Now, granted, the average for college freshmen might not be all that much higher than 100, but I bet it's high enough to be noticeable in the statistics.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> FÃ¼r Albert Einstein wurde zum Beispiel ein IQ von 148 ermittelt.
> 
> Translation: For example, Albert Einstein's IQ was 148!
> It's the first sentence under the table showing the IQ categories. It also says that Goethe probably had an IQ of 210, and that Bill Gates has an IQ of 160. The record is 228.



No his IQ was 160, Bill Gates is about 130-140. The record is not 228.
Goethe was probably 110. And Steven Hawking is about 160-170.



Nargle said:


> So are you criticizing people with high IQ scores for posting their's here, or those with low IQ scores for not posting here?
> 
> Or are you just claiming that everyone's score is fake?



Yes. Either they are fake or they are talking about online tests. Either way, there is no chance that more than one single person here has even taken a -real- IQ test, and if everyone did only about 5-10 would even score above 120 and above 140 -maybe- 1, -VERY- low maybe.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

ugh... bloody braggers... in RL, bragging makes people hate you more. but hey, where's that IQ site?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 12, 2008)

Why you guys gotta be insultin' my intelligence?  >.-.>


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 12, 2008)

> Not from what I've read. Even if you assume you're only talking about college freshmen, you're already cutting out a healthy chunk of the general population that simply has chosen (for whatever reason) to not attend college. Now, granted, the average for college freshmen might not be all that much higher than 100, but I bet it's high enough to be noticeable in the statistics.


Man, I hope you're right.  It's depressing being a grader.  Honestly.  Some of the questions missed amount to the equivalent of connect the dots and say what the picture is.  And this is, like, 50% of a 300 person class missing this.  I really hope this kind of thing is apathy and not stupidity.


----------



## Takun (Oct 12, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> No his IQ was 160, Bill Gates is about 130-140. The record is not 228.
> Goethe was probably 110. And Steven Hawking is about 160-170.
> 
> 
> ...



I took an official one in high school.  They wouldn't release them to the students though.  Parents had to request them and mine wouldn't.  All I was told was above average. =( 

I am glad that I don't have a number to try and live up to.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 12, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yes. Either they are fake or they are talking about online tests. Either way, there is no chance that more than one single person here has even taken a -real- IQ test, and if everyone did only about 5-10 would even score above 120 and above 140 -maybe- 1, -VERY- low maybe.



Um, no.  The assertion that no more than 1 person here has taken an actual IQ test is ridiculous just on the face of it.  Everyone in my school took ones in 8th and 10th grades.  I don't know if they still do that in schools today, but back in the 80s it was pretty common practice.

Do I believe the self-reported scores on here?  Not really?  Clearly, many people are fudging the numbers.

That said, it's been proven that subgroups do have average IQ scores that are outside the norm.  I wouldn't be surprised if the average IQ of a furry exceeds 110, which makes it much more likely that you'll see furries in here with IQs in excess of 120 and even a few in excess of 130.  Yeah, 140+ would still be a rarity, but hardly an impossible one.

As for the online tests... yeah, I don't trust those.  The fact that I found two suspicious questions out of 43 on the one I just took is a good example of that.  Also, if you look at the data at the end it shows the average scores of various groups who have taken the test.  None are below 110.  Either those who take online IQ tests are fairly smart compared to the general population, or the test itself is flawed (and I'm betting the latter.)


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Um, no.  The assertion that no more than 1 person here has taken an actual IQ test is ridiculous just on the face of it.  Everyone in my school took ones in 8th and 10th grades.  I don't know if they still do that in schools today, but back in the 80s it was pretty common practice.
> 
> Do I believe the self-reported scores on here?  Not really?  Clearly, many people are fudging the numbers.
> 
> ...



No, your school never took actual standardized IQ tests. Maybe for that school they had IQ tests, or that school board, but not real ones that people have to pay to take such as Mensa or APA. Those they simply don't give out to schools like that for everyone to take, they have very, very controlled areas where they take them and part of the test is them watching just you, not even including what you write, just watching how you do the test. So I doubt they had someone assigned to every student free of charge. Plus real IQ tests are so difficult and long that most people would of skipped through it anyway at high school or lower ages and never did them.


----------



## Takun (Oct 12, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> No, your school never took actual standardized IQ tests. Maybe for that school they had IQ tests, or that school board, but not real ones that people have to pay to take such as Mensa or APA. Those they simply don't give out to schools like that for everyone to take, they have very, very controlled areas where they take them and part of the test is them watching just you, not even including what you write, just watching how you do the test. So I doubt they had someone assigned to every student free of charge. Plus real IQ tests are so difficult and long that most people would of skipped through it anyway at high school or lower ages and never did them.



Only elite IQwhores can tell me if I have a high IQ.  Hot damn!

Okay, then I took a more standardized IQ test which was compared to my peers.  Big deal.  I got stuck in the talented programs and was told to skip grades a few times, but in the end didn't because I liked my friends =/

Though through 3rd grade I did 5th grade work.  =/


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 12, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> No, your school never took actual standardized IQ tests. Maybe for that school they had IQ tests, or that school board, but not real ones that people have to pay to take such as Mensa or APA. Those they simply don't give out to schools like that for everyone to take, they have very, very controlled areas where they take them and part of the test is them watching just you, not even including what you write, just watching how you do the test. So I doubt they had someone assigned to every student free of charge.



Well, when I had my two official IQ tests (I'll screw that one I did during a dies academicus because it was more less like those useless things you find on the net) to determine if I may go to the school I wanted/were permitted to study, the test were handed out and analyzed by a group of psychologists sent by the ministry of education. The first test was in 4th class(when I was ten), the second one in 2001, just after my last year in school started. That one was optional, but it also was supervised by three officials(not just for me, of course, but for the entire group that participated).


----------



## Telnac (Oct 12, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> No, your school never took actual standardized IQ tests. Maybe for that school they had IQ tests, or that school board, but not real ones that people have to pay to take such as Mensa or APA. Those they simply don't give out to schools like that for everyone to take, they have very, very controlled areas where they take them and part of the test is them watching just you, not even including what you write, just watching how you do the test. So I doubt they had someone assigned to every student free of charge. Plus real IQ tests are so difficult and long that most people would of skipped through it anyway at high school or lower ages and never did them.


?!  Then what's the point of any of these tests?  Even if I wanted to join Mensa (which I don't) I wouldn't pay someone to sit and watch me take a test.  And if the tests they give to the general public aren't useful, then why give them?

Lastly, the SATs are standardized tests.  They'd be pointless for college admission if they weren't.  The IQ tests I took in school were quite similar to the SATs.  So why wouldn't the IQ tests given in school be considered standardized when the SATs are?


----------



## Devi8 (Oct 12, 2008)

well, I took an image test in either the 3rd or 4th grade but i'm not sure if it was a real IQ test or just a G.A.T.E. placement test...
I passed it but I dont think I got the results.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Devi8 said:


> well, I took an image test in either the 3rd or 4th grade but i'm not sure if it was a real IQ test or just a G.A.T.E. placement test...
> I passed it but I dont think I got the results.


oh yea, you just reminded me about something.

I took a disability test (to SEE if I had a disability) and the test results were: "I think you should put your son on the strongest milligrams of concerta"

as of today, I still don't know my actual test results


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Well, when I had my two official IQ tests (I'll screw that one I did during a dies academicus because it was more less like those useless things you find on the net) to determine if I may go to the school I wanted/were permitted to study, the test were handed out and analyzed by a group of psychologists sent by the ministry of education. The first test was in 4th class(when I was ten), the second one in 2001, just after my last year in school started. That one was optional, but it also was supervised by three officials(not just for me, of course, but for the entire group that participated).



If you do a APA test, apa does the study, same goes for Mensa they will do the study of you and your work, not any educational system in place. The tests you did were a school boards generalization to determine where you fit in next to fellow people of you age or location, not a actual IQ test, just to test what you have learned and where you sit on the chain. Though accurate for your area actual IQ tests look at a much larger number and have few outcomes to what happens in you life unless you score a certain amount below, they will assist you, a certain amount above and they will study you.



Takumi_L said:


> Only elite IQwhores can tell me if I have a high IQ.  Hot damn!
> 
> Okay, then I took a more standardized IQ test which was compared to my peers.  Big deal.  I got stuck in the talented programs and was told to skip grades a few times, but in the end didn't because I liked my friends =/
> 
> Though through 3rd grade I did 5th grade work.  =/



Well actually they don't bump someone up because of IQ, if you score so high mensa or apa will have a look at you a lot more closely depending on how high you scored, but gaining a 140 will not bump you up grade, though gaining a 160 will probably have interesting results it hasn't happened.



Telnac said:


> ?!  Then what's the point of any of these tests?  Even if I wanted to join Mensa (which I don't) I wouldn't pay someone to sit and watch me take a test.  And if the tests they give to the general public aren't useful, then why give them?
> 
> Lastly, the SATs are standardized tests.  They'd be pointless for college admission if they weren't.  The IQ tests I took in school were quite similar to the SATs.  So why wouldn't the IQ tests given in school be considered standardized when the SATs are?



They are not designed for those above the mean. They are designed for those below to determine if they need assistance. If you score the mean or higher good job, if you score very high then Mensa will welcome you to their team. A lot of questions are simplistic common sense, some are damn near impossible, while others test logic and understanding some test what you learned and unless you have learned it you can't score high. Also here in Canada I haven't taken a SAT test, why? We don't have them, Standardized IQ tests are global and that is why they don't affect you unless you are -way- high or -way- low.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

lol


Concerta= strongest ADHD medicine out there XD


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Maybe you guys should be posting your ACT/SAT scores instead.  They've got an entire department dedicated to making sure those kinds of tests aren't biased, so I think that'll give you a much better idea of how booksmart you are.  Or, at least, how smart you were in high school.



I think my SAT score was 1800-ish. I probably would have done better if I studied o.o I really would rather not retake it, though >.< I've heard my score is good enough already.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Concerta= strongest ADHD medicine out there XD


I'm not lying, he actually went up to me and said "do you take pills to help you get "motivated"?


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm not lying, he actually went up to me and said "do you take pills to help you get "motivated"?




lol DO YOU?!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol DO YOU?!


since I don't know exactly what "pills" he was refering to, I don't know. I HAVE to take concerta. but lawd no, I don't pop pills!


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 12, 2008)

my IQ is >9000


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> my IQ is >9000


meh... that's all RIGHT I guess... I mean, at least you know how to get by in life


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh... that's all RIGHT I guess... I mean, at least you know how to get by in life



it helps


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 12, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> If you do a APA test, apa does the study, same goes for Mensa they will do the study of you and your work, not any educational system in place. The tests you did were a school boards generalization to determine where you fit in next to fellow people of you age or location, not a actual IQ test, just to test what you have learned and where you sit on the chain. Though accurate for your area actual IQ tests look at a much larger number and have few outcomes to what happens in you life unless you score a certain amount below, they will assist you, a certain amount above and they will study you.



They were like an XXL version those IQ test you find on the web, nothing about what I had learned. Most parts of it were logical questions, some math, and of course some trick questions. I cannot really compare them to the ones done by mensa, since I've never done one of their tests. :-(


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2008)

Telnac said:


> With regard to standardized tests, of the 3 tests I mentioned before, the first 2 were standardized, and the last obviously was not.
> 
> 
> 
> My score on that test was 136.  Only got 3 wrong.  Not bad.


http://www.funeducation.com/Tests/IQTest/IQ-Testing.aspx
Well, proof this test was way off I scored 160, every question correct got you a max of 160.
Online tests are flawed.
Pics or it didn't happen? http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg197/NewfDraggie/Untitled-1-1.jpg I reduced the quality clearly so it was lower than 100kbs in file size but other than that and the cutting out my other tabs in FF and my MSN message there is no editing.




WarMocK said:


> They were like an XXL version those IQ test you find on the web, nothing about what I had learned. Most parts of it were logical questions, some math, and of course some trick questions. I cannot really compare them to the ones done by mensa, since I've never done one of their tests. :-(



Mensa and APA tests are godly tests, massive and have a -lot- of writing long ass paragraphs, I've only seen one once and it was massive, I would of never even finished it especially with a time limit and someone staring at me. But if we all did the same test here we would be able to determine the mean of FA people, line that up with 100 and those who scored below and above would be determined. Though find a better test then the one I just did. I wish I scored that on a actual IQ test, and got pics... xP


----------



## pheonix (Oct 12, 2008)

Key Key said:


> *
> MY score was 114
> 
> *http://www.funeducation.com/Tests/IQTest/IQ-Testing.aspx
> ...



Either I'm gradually getting dumber or this test is crap. I got a score of 123 so that would mean I dropped 20 points in 5 years. so if this is true I'll be severely retarded by the age of 40, I doubt that and this test but you get an A for effort in trying to find a decent online IQ test.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 12, 2008)

maybe you are getting dumber


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Either I'm gradually getting dumber or this test is crap. I got a score of 123 so that would mean I dropped 20 points in 5 years. so if this is true I'll be severely retarded by the age of 40, I doubt that and this test but you get an A for effort in trying to find a decent online IQ test.



I like A's, they looks, smell, and taste good.
But I never found it by no means someone else further pack on this topic did, also...if your score is lowering that's a very bad sign someones IQ -should- stay the same from birth to death, but the only difference are the tests...tests get harder every year...

Anyway I'm actually really bored and that's mostly why I'm even doing any of this xP I don't mean to come off as a dick to anyone and if I did I do apologize I don't mean it by no means!

But we should all try that test, it's not long or hard. ^..^


----------



## Takun (Oct 12, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> If you do a APA test, apa does the study, same goes for Mensa they will do the study of you and your work, not any educational system in place. The tests you did were a school boards generalization to determine where you fit in next to fellow people of you age or location, not a actual IQ test, just to test what you have learned and where you sit on the chain. Though accurate for your area actual IQ tests look at a much larger number and have few outcomes to what happens in you life unless you score a certain amount below, they will assist you, a certain amount above and they will study you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, misunderstanding.  I took the test my Junior or Senior year.  They tried to bump me up starting in 1st grade.  Funny thing was my grades actually dropped a bit in 4th grade because they refused to give me harder work and we were using the same text books my previous school had me doing at 3rd grade. XD.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Oh no, misunderstanding.  I took the test my Junior or Senior year.  They tried to bump me up starting in 1st grade.  Funny thing was my grades actually dropped a bit in 4th grade because they refused to give me harder work and we were using the same text books my previous school had me doing at 3rd grade. XD.



XD I was advanced in MAth, but like I said before on another post I hated all my English teachers so I ws just alright in that area, math I was able to do higher grade stuff easily and same goes for science, just hated English, well all but one year anyway.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 12, 2008)

I was pretty good at math, very good at languages, and extremely good at things concerning science and sociology, not to mention art. ;3


----------



## Telnac (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, it doesn't surprise me that the school would have us take tests that are ill equipped to death with people well outside the mean.  That seems to be way public schools in CA deal with everything.  If you're too smart they ask you to "slow down" so the other students don't feel dumb.  :evil:

Sadly, there's a practical reason for that: many schools there simply don't have the resources to do anything else but teach the normal kids (which is mandated by law) and help the slower kids (which is also mandated by law.)  Helping the smart kids isn't mandated by law, so more and more schools just don't do it when they're in a budget crunch.

I'm glad I graduated back in the early 90s.  I hear it's only gotten worse.  Much worse.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 13, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, it doesn't surprise me that the school would have us take tests that are ill equipped to death with people well outside the mean.  That seems to be way public schools in CA deal with everything.  If you're too smart they ask you to "slow down" so the other students don't feel dumb.  :evil:
> 
> Sadly, there's a practical reason for that: many schools there simply don't have the resources to do anything else but teach the normal kids (which is mandated by law) and help the slower kids (which is also mandated by law.)  Helping the smart kids isn't mandated by law, so more and more schools just don't do it when they're in a budget crunch.
> 
> I'm glad I graduated back in the early 90s.  I hear it's only gotten worse.  Much worse.



yes it's gotten real bad, I failed high school cause they pushed me up from 7th to 10th grade in a year and a half. I asked too many questions eventually the teachers well stopped teaching me. I got real pissed off and stopped even attending all together, why waste my time in school if they wheren't teaching me?


----------



## Kume (Oct 13, 2008)

Im an idiot


----------



## Monak (Oct 13, 2008)

A little history lesson on the IQ test so everyone can see things more clearly.  I see people saying how it is bullshit that anyone here could have a score over that of Einstein because well he was fucking Einstein.  Now in a way you are right , and I am damn sure that no one on here is smarter then he was.  The problem with your logic is that you are lacking facts. 

 Let me break it down for you , Albert Einstein had an IQ of 148 , where as my IQ is 187.  Does that make me smarter then Einstein?  NO , does anyone know why?  The reason why is because not only is it not a measure of intelligence , but just like the IQ test that is used today , the test used when he was tested also had a cap.  The cap when he was tested was 150 , where as when I was tested the cap was 235.  

The cap in place now is not like the one in the past , it is set at 160.  Oddly enough since the cap has been put in place the number of people with genius level or perfect score tests have gone through the roof.  So like I said in a previous post , if you were tested after 2002 your test results are seriously flawed.  

Also we are not all crippled by a lack of common sense , where the fuck that came from I have no idea.


----------



## Monak (Oct 13, 2008)

pheonix said:


> yes it's gotten real bad, I failed high school cause they pushed me up from 7th to 10th grade in a year and a half. I asked too many questions eventually the teachers well stopped teaching me. I got real pissed off and stopped even attending all together, why waste my time in school if they wheren't teaching me?



I know that feeling all to well.  My 11th grade physics teacher called me a cheating little asshole because I could solve the problems in my head.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 13, 2008)

I am cursed/blessed with the alternative autism that makes you clinically semi-genius instead of retarded, but sadly I was forced to take "anti-psychotics" in the morning which made me extremely drowsy so I slept through class and therefore made me a C+ graduate.

I thought about college but I wouldn't know how to come up with the money, it is a shame cause I always like to learn something new.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 13, 2008)

Monak said:


> I know that feeling all to well.  My 11th grade physics teacher called me a cheating little asshole because I could solve the problems in my head.



I could to but what I didn't know was hard to figure out by myself. My teachers in middle school got pissed at me cause I could solve the problems faster then them.lol oh well guess I'll just have to take the easy GED route even though it pisses me off.


----------



## Monak (Oct 13, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I could to but what I didn't know was hard to figure out by myself. My teachers in middle school got pissed at me cause I could solve the problems faster then them.lol oh well guess I'll just have to take the easy GED route even though it pisses me off.



The thing is I don't know how I do the problems............ the answers always seemed to be there when I looked at the problems , and when ever I did write the problems out I did the work backwards.

I went the GED route , though I left school to take care of my parents.  Scored a 700 in all but one section , missed a couple of really simple science questions.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 13, 2008)

Monak said:


> The thing is I don't know how I do the problems............ the answers always seemed to be there when I looked at the problems , and when ever I did write the problems out I did the work backwards.
> 
> I went the GED route , though I left school to take care of my parents.  Scored a 700 in all but one section , missed a couple of really simple science questions.



When I wrote out the problems it confused me sometimes cause my brain does stuff differently, but saying it confused me when I wrote the problems out pissed the teachers off even more.lol I still haven't taken the test yet but I will get around to it eventually.


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 13, 2008)

On an official IQ test, I have a 142.  That test said I Have a 123, lol.  I R gitting Dummer!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 13, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> On an official IQ test, I have a 142.  That test said I Have a 123, lol.  I R gitting Dummer!



you dropped down almost as much as I have. lol I got a 123 to but I have/had 143, funny coincidence.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Lost (Oct 13, 2008)

above average on the US standard but compared to the world im average


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an IQ of 169, but i'm too lazy and emotional to get things accomplished sometimes


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 13, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> I have an IQ of 169, but i'm too lazy and emotional to get things accomplished sometimes


Bullshit.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe it's the Lake Wobegon effect.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 13, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Bullshit.




I can scan the papers If you'd like (if my PC stops being a dick)


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey I can write Greek.Greek astonishing isn't it!!!serously probably average,naw above average,I'ma genieous.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine was 159 when I last did an electronic test around 6 years ago.  Did a screen capture of the result.

Interesting thing to note though - this particular IQ test was very light on math, with his my mortal enemy, heh.  I am a very logical person, yet for some reason I cannot do complex math at all.  Kinda like to gain the advances I did in other things, it cost me math to get it. :roll:  I consistently got low or failing marks in math classes throughout high school and university.  Oh well - no one uses math anyway.


----------



## Devi8 (Oct 13, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> There are NO ADS.
> 
> GARGH!! Now I must do something that'll harm others so to feel better!
> 
> ...


.0. 

______Â¶Â¶Â¶x..___Â¶Â¶_______________________________________________.Â¶Â¶Â¶x 
_____Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶x_________Â¶Â¶Â¶x__.Â¶Â¶Â¶x__________________Â¶Â¶Â¶x____.Â¶Â¶Â¶x 
___.Â¶Â¶Â¶x___Â¶Â¶Â¶x_Â¶Â¶x_________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶x__..Â¶Â¶x..Â¶x___Â¶Â¶Â¶x 
___Â¶Â¶x_____Â¶Â¶x_Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶x_____Â¶Â¶xÂ¶Â¶x_Â¶Â¶x_Â¶Â¶__Â¶Â¶x_Â¶Â¶__Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶x______Â¶Â¶Â¶x 
__.Â¶Â¶x____Â¶Â¶Â¶x_Â¶Â¶x_Â¶Â¶x_____Â¶Â¶x_Â¶Â¶.Â¶Â¶x_Â¶x__Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶x__..Â¶Â¶Â¶x____Â¶Â¶Â¶x 
___Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶x____Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶x_Â¶Â¶__Â¶Â¶x__Â¶x________Â¶Â¶x 
____Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶x____Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶x____Â¶Â¶x___Â¶Â¶x__Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶x_____Â¶Â¶Â¶x_.Â¶x__Â¶Â¶x__.Â¶Â¶x 
______________________________________________________Â¶Â¶Â¶x___Â¶Â¶Â¶x 
____________________________________________________________.Â¶Â¶x 
_______________________________________________________________ 
______________Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶#########__________________________ 
_____________Â¶Â¶_______#################________________________ 
_______Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶######################_____________________ 
____Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶____Â¶Â¶____#############1111111111####__________________ 
__Â¶Â¶Â¶_______Â¶Â¶___############1111111Â§Â§Â§111####_________________ 
_Â¶Â¶Â¶._______Â¶Â¶____###########11111111Â§Â§Â§1111####_______________ 
_Â¶Â¶_________Â¶_____###########111111111111111####_______________ 
_Â¶Â¶_________Â¶________#########1111111111111#######_______##____ 
_Â¶Â¶_________Â¶__________##########1111111###########_____###____ 
__Â¶__________Â¶___________##################11|11####___####____ 
.__Â¶__________Â¶____________###########1|11|111xxx###########____ 
___Â¶________________________########1111xxxxxxxx#########_____ 
____Â¶____________####_________######xxxxXXXXX1111######_______ 
__________________###################XXXX11\111########_______ 
____________________#################XXX111###########________ 
_.______________________________######11##############_________ 
.________________________________####################__________ 
_________________________________###################__________ 
_________________________________##################___________ 
__________________________________###############_____________ 
__________________________________##############______________ 
_________________________________####________##_______________ 
________________________________####__________________________ 
________________________________##____________________________ 
______________________________________________________________


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 13, 2008)

Furs are just average in intelligence like everyone else!!!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 13, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> I can scan the papers If you'd like (if my PC stops being a dick)


With such a high IQ, you must be really lazy since you don't even place periods at the ends of your sentences.


----------



## Exedus (Oct 13, 2008)

Above average in every subject but math. I hate math


----------



## theLight (Oct 13, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 13, 2008)

I love math.  I use at least algebra-level math daily (programming much of anything requires that.)  I use trigonometry frequently (finding objects in a 3D world in relation to a bunch of other objects, and finding the angles between them is routine problem in game programming.)  I also use linear algebra frequently (matrix-vector or matrix-matrix math is used all over the place in game code.)  And I use calculus at least once a month or so (for more elaborate situations such as a homing missile that has to track a flying object that's trying to dodge it.)


----------



## Exedus (Oct 13, 2008)

theLight said:


> But it's soooo much fun,
> 
> What is the height of a building 2km away. When you look towards the top of the building,
> the tilt of your head  and where your eyes are pointing becomes an angle, being 10 degrees. You are 5' 5", when your head height is subtracted.
> ...



Never taken trig before and don't plan to. The farthest I got in Math is pre-cal this year and I'm c- my way through.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 13, 2008)

I've taken _a lot_ of these tests over the years and mine jumps all over the place but I'm 120-130 at best.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 13, 2008)

theLight said:


> But it's soooo much fun,
> 
> What is the height of a building 2km away. When you look towards the top of the building,
> the tilt of your head  and where your eyes are pointing becomes an angle, being 10 degrees. You are 5' 5", when your head height is subtracted.
> ...



I wish I made it that far cause I love math but not writing out the problem got me half credit in algebra so I failed, massive BS cause writing out the problem confused the hell out of me sometimes. It sucks solving shit in your head sometimes.


----------



## theLight (Oct 13, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 13, 2008)

theLight said:


> Writing the problem always sucks, you wouldn't believe how many times my backspace was used in that post.



I would've loved to make it to trig, imagining how pissed I'd make the teachers when I could do the problems in my head makes me laugh.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 14, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> your avatar guy thing reminds me of gray from atelier iris
> sorry if that offends ya


 
nope it doesnt at all. =p  I wanted to try on his armor so I did. xP (I AM his pupil after all.....well was...ya i really gotta put that story up one of these days)


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2008)

I


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2008)

IQ tests are horribly inaccurate.  I was tested at about 90 as a child, and later on I tested 137.  Quite a difference.  I don't believe them one bit.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> IQ tests are horribly inaccurate.  I was tested at about 90 as a child, and later on I tested 137.  Quite a difference.  I don't believe them one bit.




I do:


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I do:



Erm ..... NO!


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I do:


Who was that?  I mean, you could get better than that by just retartedly bashing the keyboard at random.  You have to TRY to be that dumb.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

That was me, and it actually took quite a bit of effort to get. Randomly guessing only yielded a 77.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> That was me, and it actually took quite a bit of effort to get. Randomly guessing only yielded a 77.



Talk about getting a negative record. 
I bet getting a worse result on the color test was easier.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Talk about getting a negative record.
> I bet getting a worse result on the color test was easier.




I tried to beat the record, but 1500+ was too difficult. My eyes actually are sort of poor so it made rearranging them in a perfectly incorrect fashion rather arduous.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> IQ tests are horribly inaccurate. I was tested at about 90 as a child, and later on I tested 137. Quite a difference. I don't believe them one bit.


 
Yeah, same with me.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 14, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Yeah, same with me.



Same here.  It depends on the focus of the IQ test.  If I take one that is very math centric, I can rarely manage above 110, whereas one that omits most math scores me 159.  I'd say that's a hell of a gap. :/

The other problem with IQ tests is that they rarely measure specific intelligence toward what a person's good at.  If a guy is a gearhead and has been a mechanic all his life, then he's probably amazing at just about anything to do with engines.  Lets say he's no good at math or written English or public speaking or whatever, but he can fix any engine and tune stuff by ear.  On an IQ test, he'd probably only score double digits, yet he's brilliant at what he does.

I don't think there's truly a good way to measure a person's real intelligence because all our means of measuring it tend to do so by defining it against a few narrow categories.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 14, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Same here.  It depends on the focus of the IQ test.  If I take one that is very math centric, I can rarely manage above 110, whereas one that omits most math scores me 159.  I'd say that's a hell of a gap. :/
> 
> The other problem with IQ tests is that they rarely measure specific intelligence toward what a person's good at.  If a guy is a gearhead and has been a mechanic all his life, then he's probably amazing at just about anything to do with engines.  Lets say he's no good at math or written English or public speaking or whatever, but he can fix any engine and tune stuff by ear.  On an IQ test, he'd probably only score double digits, yet he's brilliant at what he does.
> 
> I don't think there's truly a good way to measure a person's real intelligence because all our means of measuring it tend to do so by defining it against a few narrow categories.



A IQ test doesn't measure your intellect, it's suppose to measure your intelligence quotient. Not what you know, what you're brain can do, basically what you can do with your brain, though it's impossible for a test to do this properly... No test could ever truly give you a accurate number anyway, not one that exists. But with this number it's suppose to show you your potential, from birth to death this number should never change.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> A IQ test doesn't measure your intellect, it's suppose to measure your intelligence quotient. Not what you know, what you're brain can do, basically what you can do with your brain, though it's impossible for a test to do this properly... No test could ever truly give you a accurate number anyway, not one that exists. But with this number it's suppose to show you your potential, from birth to death this number should never change.



Which obviously is the reason why there is no STANDARD test, and anybody could throw in a few questions and say it's an IQ test.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 14, 2008)

Dunno. I just tend to yell and blather on until I or the other side submits or something.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 14, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> A IQ test doesn't measure your intellect, it's suppose to measure your intelligence quotient. Not what you know, what you're brain can do, basically what you can do with your brain, though it's impossible for a test to do this properly... No test could ever truly give you a accurate number anyway, not one that exists. But with this number it's suppose to show you your potential, from birth to death this number should never change.



In theory, you're correct, but the reality is that the means by which to measure that number is based on certain skill sets.  As I said, I've taken different tests over time, and get different results depending on the focus of the questions.

Think of it this way - take a wolf, and a man.  Put the wolf and the man into a forest (separately) for a month and see who does better.  Unless the man is very skilled in survivalist skills, he will probably perish in that time, even if his IQ were 175.  The wolf, who can't even take an IQ test, would be fine because he has the intelligence to know how to survive that sort of environment.

That's why I say there is no real accurate way to measure it because the tests assume certain basic skills such as reading, writing, mathematics and conceptional analysis based on such skills.  Basically, the IQ test is only a good measure of a person's ability to work within the confines of parameters in which it measures responses.


----------



## Meliz (Oct 14, 2008)

IQ tests only measure how well you score on IQ tests.
Get with the now. I got a 127 when I was 6, and my cousin, complete imbecile that he is, got a 140. He loves his puzzle games, though.
That 180 one of you got, yeah, well, that would have made you a megagenius. Unless you got a homemade spaceship in your garage made from egg shells and dog food, I'm not going to be impressed.

But, thinking back on the people I've met, the more open minded and worry-free they are, the smarter they act. I'm not sure which of these is the cause and which is the effect.

Side Note. Willingness to take it up the pooper does not make you open minded.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 14, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> werds


You're only as smart as the questions it asks.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

off topic,but smexi foxness,awesome suit!


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 15, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> With such a high IQ, you must be really lazy since you don't even place periods at the ends of your sentences.




...its a furry forum...Nobody really gives a fuck.

(happy?)


----------



## Klace (Jan 22, 2009)

Not reading any other post, I'll just state my IQ.
It's 120-140 depending on what test I take.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 22, 2009)

125. Had a test done when I was 10.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well honestly I've never heard anyone ask this so here goes, What is your IQ? I haven't took an IQ test in 5 years but last time I did I was 143, pretty smart but still dumb to. I'm also real lazy and flunked out of high school, that's why I'm pretty dumb. lol so How smart is the furry community?



My results:  127...


----------



## Doug (Jan 22, 2009)

133. Had to take one when I was in elementary school because I had problems...

I guess that explains why I know more programming languages than actual languages, etc etc.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2009)

I've never taken an IQ test, but I could imagine it's below average. XD


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 22, 2009)

Havent taken an IQ test, but I've gotten mostly A's, taken some honors/AP classes and got a 2160 on my 2nd attempt of the SATs *shrug*.

I suck at programming/tech stuff though. Higher math baffles me XP


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 22, 2009)

My IQ is around 125.


----------



## feilen (Jan 22, 2009)

145, I don't really think it matters though, I still am too lazy


----------



## feilen (Jan 22, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> In theory, you're correct, but the reality is that the means by which to measure that number is based on certain skill sets.  As I said, I've taken different tests over time, and get different results depending on the focus of the questions.
> 
> Think of it this way - take a wolf, and a man.  Put the wolf and the man into a forest (separately) for a month and see who does better.  Unless the man is very skilled in survivalist skills, he will probably perish in that time, even if his IQ were 175.  The wolf, who can't even take an IQ test, would be fine because he has the intelligence to know how to survive that sort of environment.
> 
> That's why I say there is no real accurate way to measure it because the tests assume certain basic skills such as reading, writing, mathematics and conceptional analysis based on such skills.  Basically, the IQ test is only a good measure of a person's ability to work within the confines of parameters in which it measures responses.


So basically, if there's a life-threatening situation which involves flipping triangles and knowing where folded paper is cut when unfolded, the high IQ will come out on top?


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 22, 2009)

I took an IQ test a year ago and got a 132 on it. Pretty decent considering I'm still a Freshman in high-school. Also, your IQ gets better the older you are. Well, up to a point, then you start forgetting things. xD I should take another one and see what it is.


----------



## Slade (Jan 22, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> I just remember when I got tested when I was like.....6...I got a rating of genius. but meh I don't think that makes me special or anything. I live life how I see fit but do the best I can in school at the same time. ^V^



This, word-for-word.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 23, 2009)

i am in honor role, other than that i dont really pay attention.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 23, 2009)

The real funny thing is, my above IQ score was measured after I'd suffered two years of low level carbon monoxide poisoning, followed by a near lethal dose (after the defective gas heater was professionally cleaned).  Lucky I'm even here.  Shame I never had my IQ measured before this incident.  Would've been nice to know how many points I lost due to long-term oxygen deprivation...

Let me put it this way, in _grade_ school, I was reading at a highschool comprehension level...


----------



## TheAffliction (Jan 23, 2009)

Last time I took a test, I got a 147. This was about 6-7 months ago. In my opinion, IQ tests are too vague. For example, in school, I get low grades usually... Not because the work is hard itself, it's the amount of work vs my will to do the work. I usually get near perfect on tests though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 23, 2009)

I also had one semester in college when I couldn't afford all the books, so I had to take one class without any reading materials... aced the class, anyway.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 23, 2009)

What the pumpernickels is this? This thread kinda died in October and now it's alive again, oh the necroing hurts...oh well. lol


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2009)

and why didn't this shit autolock?

over 3 months ffs, you flaming pile of crap code.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 23, 2009)

iq tests are bollocks, anything with any sort of maths question i fuck up on. but i know shitloads, maybe too much.



szopaw said:


> and why didn't this shit autolock?
> 
> over 3 months ffs, you flaming pile of crap code.


what the fuck are you chatting about


----------



## Supertoaster (Jan 23, 2009)

Meh...I live life as I see fit. I get good grades and I've never failed a class. People will be people. thats what makes life awesome. I'm still trying to figure out how that made sense...idk srry for the randomness.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2009)

ElectricJackal said:


> what the fuck are you chatting about



RTFM. Crap necros should autolock if older than 3 months.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never had an IQ test, but I'm pretty sure I'm getting progressively dumber


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 23, 2009)

its not like furries are any smarter/dumber than the average joe...

i would consider myself smart in certain areas


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2009)

I CAN MUCH SPELL GOOD AND STUFF ALSO I AM SMART


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I CAN MUCH SPELL GOOD AND STUFF ALSO I AM SMART



You failed to misspell words.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 23, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Let me put it this way, in _grade_ school, I was reading at a highschool comprehension level...



Same here. Actually, by the time I was in fifth grade, I was told to have reading comprehension level almost of that of a college student's...

Then I started to believe the idiots at school that I was only 'lucky'...


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You failed to misspell words.



I TELL YOU I AM MUCH GOOD AT SPELL SEE


----------



## brrrr (Jan 23, 2009)

I never had an official IQ test, so I couldn't say.

I was taking honors classes throughout all high school, save for algebra. I'm pretty fucking dumb at math.

Anyways graduated high school with a 3.4 GPA. Not too bad I guess.

EDIT: OH lolol fuck, necro thread.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 23, 2009)

157 :3


----------



## Cearux (Jan 23, 2009)

I think asking that question is like asking if people can drive cars. your gonna have some good ones, and then ones who just end up flipped over and 40 yards from the their vehicle after a crash.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I'm on the Honour roll of my school, and my marks are great and stable.

I'm quite a smart person, but sometimes am in a dumb position. No, I didn't and won't take an IQ test.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never taken a real IQ test.  I get straight A's in school, except for Math, where I get B's.  We don't have Honours classes, but there are awards for people who get top 3% in their grade for specific subjects, and I've gotten those grades 9, 10 and 11 for History as well as English and French in grade 11.

Of course, what type of intelligence are we talking about here?  Academics isn't the only way to determine intelligence.  I'm smart academically, but I'm terrible with things like art or working with my hands.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 23, 2009)

My mom made me take an IQ for some class she was taking last year. I got a 158.

I _am_ smart... I make excellent test grades, I learn quickly, etc... I'm just another case of a smart but incredibly lazy person. I'm currently pulling C's and B's. :/


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

Above average. Can't remember the exact score, but I though it was 128.

Oh and anyone above 150 here... that doesn't make sense. Above 150 would make you an einstein... maybe we're using different scales...??

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f7/IQ_curve.svg/600px-IQ_curve.svg.png
hmm...above 150 doesn't make sense... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQ

However this article says: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQ_reference_chart something different. I don't quite understand much of IQ in general. Anyone knows how the system works?


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Oh and anyone above 150 here... that doesn't make sense. Above 150 would make you an einstein... maybe we're using different scales...??



Exactly my thoughts. 150 or 160 is what you get in an internet IQ test.

I got 135 in a real IQ test, with a real psychologist taking me through it, and it made me really damn smart (that some years ago though, may or may not translate into my current level). 150 is MENSA material, and there's really not much people here who seem to could be such.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2009)

i took an IQ test once that measured my IQ in relation to my favorite candy, my age, my gender and the amount of sisters i have XD
sure, fake as hell, but the result was hilarious^^
2 sisters: an IQ of ~35
1 sister: an IQ of  ~70
0 sisters: above average
was pretty funny.

as i was a baby my parents took me to a psychologist for a real test.
he refused to tell my parents because (as he said) the result was so high that he was in fear that my parents might boost me too hard so that id have no childhood at all and/or that i might become a total asshole later on...
im happy that my parents followed his advice^^ i had a happy childhood, im a friendly person and im still pretty clever^^


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Exactly my thoughts. 150 or 160 is what you get in an internet IQ test.
> 
> I got 135 in a real IQ test, with a real psychologist taking me through it, and it made me really damn smart (that some years ago though, may or may not translate into my current level). 150 is MENSA material, and there's really not much people here who seem to could be such.



Yes that's true. There are too many people who only take internet IQ tests. To break their dream: _They are not realistic._
Most of these tests (I've looked some up) are not good or long enough to get a realistic picture. Also, most of them are based on sheer logic, rather than your real intelligence. I did one test to see what I would get, and guess what, *160*. Never trust these tests people, they are never good enough for your true IQ.

I've done a real test with a real psychologist, and they always test you on different topics. And your real IQ is the combination of those numbers. 
Examples: logic, insight and knowlegde.
If you have
logic: 125
insight: 134
knowlegde: 120
your real IQ would be 126.

Of course, they are a few more or different topics than that, I can't remember well, because I did the test at the age of 15. 
Though IQ can change throughout someone's life. If you grow more intelligent because you read books and do your math, your IQ may gradually raise. You just gotta sharpen those skills!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Though IQ can change throughout someone's life. If you grow more intelligent because you read books and do your math, your IQ may gradually raise. You just gotta sharpen those skills!



One can also actually train the brain to be more intelligent not only knowledge wise.
But that takes more time and effort than it's worth, imo.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 24, 2009)

Some of you will reject the idea that my IQ is 183 just because i have a dead end job, bad grammer and cant spell everything right.      
that make's me sad.

I went through primary and secondery school as an "A" grade student.
My whole family on both sides are genuses, my mum's a veteranery surgen with an IQ of 201 and my dad's a civil engineer with an IQ of 197.

and yes, we all took "real" IQ test's.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> Some of you will reject the idea that my IQ is 183 just because i have a dead end job, bad grammer and cant spell everything right.
> that make's me sad.
> 
> I went through primary and secondery school as an "A" grade student.



Completely serious, how could you be a straight A student with the aforementioned? Got brain damage? My friend had Meningitis, nasty thing.



the_last_centaur said:


> My whole family on both sides are genuses, my mum's a veteranery surgen with an IQ of 201 and my dad's a civil engineer with an IQ of 197.
> 
> and yes, we all took "real" IQ test's.



Yeah, I'll give myself the benefit of doubt, but even -40 points, that would still be fucking impressive.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Completely serious, how could you be a straight A student with the aforementioned? Got brain damage? My friend had Meningitis, nasty thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll give myself the benefit of doubt, but even -40 points, that would still be fucking impressive.


 

look i know you have a problem with me, but i'm not going to get involved!

you have to have an IQ of atleast 120 to be an artist or else i wouldn't be here.         think about that.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

I think there are definitely other scales in this now. The test I did, had a max score of 140. I'm certain about that.

Otherwise, my 128 compared to 200 is a little low don't you think?
Even though I am, too, a 8-10 student (in the Netherlands, we work with the 1-10 system, 1 being lowest, 10 being highest).

Though... school grades say nothing about your real IQ. it's innovation, creativity and insight as well.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> look i know you have a problem with me, but i'm not going to get involved!
> 
> you have to have an IQ of atleast 120 to be an artist or else i wouldn't be here.         think about that.



Lol, I don't got a problem with you, you provided nice entertainment and then everyone got over it and forgot. I have to yet find where in my post I was being offensive.

But I'm completely serious. If you are supposed to have such a high IQ yet you state yourself that it's very hard to notice because of things commonly attributed to dumb people, I'm asking for the reason.
The Meningitis too, that a really nasty thing, fucked up my friends brain.


Also lol, to be an artist you have to be able to draw.



Fiereci said:


> Though... school grades say nothing about your real IQ. it's innovation, creativity and insight as well.



True dat. 
And being pent up on getting the best grades possible is also rather foolish than intelligent, unless money is involved (though even then it's not neccesarily worth it).


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

> True dat.
> And being pent up on getting the best grades possible is also rather foolish, unless money is involved (though even then it's not neccesarily worth it).



Thanks...  I think creativity is very important. Most people forget creativity doesn't -have- to do something with art/music, but also the ability to think outside the borders in difficult situations.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Thanks...  I think creativity is very important. Most people forget creativity doesn't -have- to do something with art/music, but also the ability to think outside the borders in difficult situations.



I would dare them to go and tell a prominent engeneer that his/her job lacks the need for creativity XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh lol. XD yes. With application forms anyway, the word "creative" always gives you bonus points.
go go artist! x3 *irony*


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Oh lol. XD yes. With application forms anyway, the word "creative" always gives you bonus points.
> go go artist! x3 *irony*



Heh, true dat.
But I mean, look at the building built for the olympics in china. They weren't built like that only because it looks cool. Everything in these wacky things has a logical use. Those are briliant pieces of novative engeneering which are economical, ergonomical AND look cool XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Heh, true dat.
> But I mean, look at the building built for the olympics in china. They weren't built like that only because it looks cool. Every one of these wacky things has a logical use. Those are briliant pieces of novative engeneering which are economical, ergonomical AND look cool XD



Oh I didn't think of that, very clever.
Yes absolutely, engineering is probably one of the most creativity heavy jobs around. It's really hard to come up with new and fresh ideas these days. So people don't go "oh.. alright... same of that again..". But rather go "wow." *stunned*.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Lol, I don't got a problem with you, you provided nice entertainment and then everyone got over it and forgot. I have to yet find where in my post I was being offensive.
> 
> But I'm completely serious. If you are supposed to have such a high IQ yet you state yourself that it's very hard to notice because of things commonly attributed to dumb people, I'm asking for the reason.
> The Meningitis too, that a really nasty thing, fucked up my friends brain.
> ...


 

I am so sorry, my job is stressful and sleep i hard to get as i've said many times
I have no idea whats going on some days!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, very clever.
> Yes absolutely, engineering is probably one of the most creativity heavy jobs around. It's really hard to come up with new and fresh ideas these days. So people don't go "oh.. alright... same of that again..". But rather go "wow." *stunned*.



Yeah, totally. I mean, who would pay them if they could just reuse some old idea?



the_last_centaur said:


> I am so sorry, my job is stressful and sleep i hard to get as i've said many times
> I have no idea whats going on some days!



Ok, nvm.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, totally. I mean, who would pay them if they could just reuse some old idea?



I bet someone would. But not the Chinese, alas. x3
Anyway, I've always been a fan of modern innovative architecture. 

And we're so off-topic btw. whoops.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> I bet someone would. But not the Chinese, alas. x3
> Anyway, I've always been a fan of modern innovative architecture.
> 
> And we're so off-topic btw. whoops.



Damn, you got me here. But such people are also mostly those who don't even need any novative ideas and just have too much money to waste XD

And this topic should have autolocked at the very beggining, so in the end, nothing of value was lost


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 24, 2009)

Usually somewhere around 130-140 from most of the tests I've taken, but I have yet to take an official test.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Above average. Can't remember the exact score, but I though it was 128.
> 
> Oh and anyone above 150 here... that doesn't make sense. Above 150 would make you an einstein... maybe we're using different scales...??
> 
> ...




It depends which IQ scale you are using. If you are using the Flynn Effect Corrected scale, then 100 is average and the SD is 15. Every 10 or so points puts you in a new classification of intelligence following something like this:

140+: Genius or near genius
130-139: Very superior intelligence
120-129: superior intelligence
110-119: above average
100-109: average
90-99: low end of the average
89 and below: below average to mentally deficient


The normal curve for reference.


The amount of people who qualify to be at 145+ (3 SD) is about .15% of society or 15 people in 10,000. Within any independent population comprised from such, you will find the same results.





szopaw said:


> Exactly my thoughts. 150 or 160 is what you get in an internet IQ test.
> 
> I got 135 in a real IQ test, with a real psychologist taking me through it, and it made me really damn smart (that some years ago though, may or may not translate into my current level). 150 is MENSA material, and there's really not much people here who seem to could be such.



Using the standard accepted scale (Standford-Benit)...

150 is well past MENSA. The Triple Nine Society requires only a 149 (SD: 16) which puts someone in the 99.9 percentile. MENSA requires only 132. To put this into perspective, The Triple Nine Society has about 800 members worldwide. MENSA has a little more than 110,000 members.

This is a list of tests and minimum scores accepted by Triple Nine Society for admission.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

Ah, thank you Xipoid for that very informative post :3 surely helped solving the question. 
So that means my measurement was by the scale Flynn, very interesting. 
Thanks man! ;D


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Ah, thank you Xipoid for that very informative post :3 surely helped solving the question.
> So that means my measurement was by the scale Flynn, very interesting.
> Thanks man! ;D




The Flynn Effect Correction just compensates for the fact that the average IQ of humanity as a whole increases with time. All it really is doing is making the measurement relative instead of discrete. The FEC is not an actual scale but an observation of a phenomena.

Different IQ tests use different scales (unique to each one unless shared by design), but the idea is to take one of the standardized tests like the WAIS so that your score will have some frame of reference it can be based off of.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> The Flynn Effect Correction just compensates for the fact that the average IQ of humanity as a whole increases with time. All it really is doing is making the measurement relative instead of discrete. The FEC is not an actual scale but an observation of a phenomena.
> 
> Different IQ tests use different scales (unique to each one unless shared by design), but the idea is to take one of the standardized tests like the WAIS so that your score will have some frame of reference it can be based off of.



I see, I think I'd be interesting to have my IQ tested professionally again in the future. I'm wondering what I'd be on the other scale.
alas, I know I'm a bit above average, so I don't really have to bother anyway. It's just a number, after all ;3 you know whether you're clever or not by personal experience I guess. As long as we can function normally haha.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Using the standard accepted scale (Standford-Benit)...
> 
> 150 is well past MENSA. The Triple Nine Society requires only a 149 (SD: 16) which puts someone in the 99.9 percentile. MENSA requires only 132. To put this into perspective, The Triple Nine Society has about 800 members worldwide. MENSA has a little more than 110,000 members.



I don't remember how much the scale went up to, it was some years ago, I think MENSA required 140-something points on it though.

I know that tI was pretty high above averege according to it, but still nowhere a genious.



Fiereci said:


> It's just a number, after all ;3



Penis lenght is also only a number but tell a guy NOT to worry about it XD


----------



## Talvi (Jan 24, 2009)

All this topic proves is that most IQ tests are bullshit, or "internet penis size syndrome" spreads to IQ.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

Talvi said:


> or "internet penis size syndrome" spreads to IQ.



Suprisingly, it doesn't have to be reverse-proportionate. >.>


----------



## bozzles (Jan 24, 2009)

Robotnik's IQ is 300.

btw, I'm being completely honest when I say I got an 158. It's quite possible though that the test my mom gave me was faulty. :/


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 24, 2009)

im smart for an idiot


----------



## Lukar (Jan 24, 2009)

I dunno, I've never taken an IQ test before.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

> Penis lenght is also only a number but tell a guy NOT to worry about it XD



XDDD I think penis length is a biiiit different than IQ.. 
Unless you're a number obsessed person.
But maybe I'm wrong, I'm a girl anyway.


----------



## virus (Jan 25, 2009)

IQ test are a test that has biased and already answered questions. They only prove smarts of people with the similarity of the person or persons who created it.  This by no means is an actual IQ test because its just academics. Some people hone smarts into other areas. Like mechanical or music. 

Which is why I don't really care about IQ test. Street smarts is the king in the end.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

virus said:


> IQ test are a test that has biased and already answered questions. They only prove smarts of people with the similarity of the person or persons who created it.  This by no means is an actual IQ test because its just academics. Some people hone smarts into other areas. Like mechanical or music.
> 
> Which is why I don't really care about IQ test. Street smarts is the king in the end.



Jup. completely true..
I'm bad with music but good with art. 
IQ doesn't say a thing. your IQ may be low, and at the same time you can be a genius on a certain subject.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

virus said:


> Which is why I don't really care about IQ test. Street smarts is the king in the end.



Yep, I have to agree with that. Though that still requires an considerably high intelligence level, which would translate for a higher IQ.

Intelligent is intelligent, no matter what it's used for.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

Totally killing numbers here. x3
Glad we all agree *takes hat off*


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Totally killing numbers here. x3
> Glad we all agree *takes hat off*



I have enough numbers on exams, it's good to take a rest from them once in a while XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I have enough numbers on exams, it's good to take a rest from them once in a while XD



ehw yes indeed. My exams are approaching, enough numbers to worry about already!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> ehw yes indeed. My exams are approaching, enough numbers to worry about already!



I'm in the middle of mine. And damn, it certianly does't make my IQ feel high XD

But seeing how much I study, I'm not surprised. And there's nothing really to motivate me for more than just passing them. Why should I pull all nighters studying when there's no real difference between a perfect score and a passing grade?


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I'm in the middle of mine. And damn, it certianly does't make my IQ feel high XD
> 
> But seeing how much I study, I'm not surprised. And there's nothing really to motivate me for more than just passing them. Why should I pull all nighters studying when there's no real difference between a perfect score and a passing grade?



Yes.. exactly. However my parents would be a little happier if I had "perfect" grades. they're pretty demanding if you ask me. :/ But I'm the oldest of my siblings anyway, so that might be the reason. 

Oh and good luck with your exams!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Yes.. exactly. However my parents would be a little happier if I had "perfect" grades. they're pretty demanding if you ask me. :/ But I'm the oldest of my siblings anyway, so that might be the reason.
> 
> Oh and good luck with your exams!



I'm the youngest of mine, and as they all somehow live their lives without going to Uni, they just expect me not to waste time by dropping out/repeating semesters since I started it.

And thanks


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I'm the youngest of mine, and as they all somehow live their lives without going to Uni, they just expect me not to waste time by dropping out/repeating semesters since I started it.
> 
> And thanks



Ah I see. :/ I hope you don't have to deal with too much pressure on that subject...

welcome! :3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Ah I see. :/ I hope you don't have to deal with too much pressure on that subject...
> 
> welcome! :3



Well, it's obvious they'd want me to have great grades and everything, but as long as I don't fail my subjects they don't really press the matter.

Mostly because they know I'm not gonna put more effort than it's worth either way and babbling is futile. XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Well, it's obvious they'd want me to have great grades and everything, but as long as I don't fail my subjects they don't really press the matter.
> 
> Mostly because they know I'm not gonna put more effort than it's worth either way and babbling is futile. XD



Hahaha.. x3
Well.. if you graduate, I guess they don't have the right to complain anyway 

(And we're dwindling off horribly, again, lol.)


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Hahaha.. x3
> Well.. if you graduate, I guess they don't have the right to complain anyway
> 
> (And we're dwindling off horribly, again, lol.)



Meh, it should have died long ago, not like someone's using it for anything else anyway, and we're talking about school and grades, so it is mostly on topic XD

But I guess that I should put some more effort into graduation. That actually means something.
Though now that I think of it, employers filter out the better students earlier on, to have a cadre ready right after graduation, so I guess it can be worth some effort...


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Meh, it should have died long ago, not like someone's using it for anything else anyway, and we're talking about school and grades, so it is mostly on topic XD
> 
> But I guess that I should put some more effort into graduation. That actually means something.
> Though now that I think of it, employers filter out the better students earlier on, to have a cadre ready right after graduation, so I guess it can be worth some effort...



Yay! our personal chatbox!

That's definitely true. Not all employers ask for grades...but most do.  Down here, you can also have a better  chance when you do community work, such as volunteering. It's pretty useful.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Yay! our personal chatbox!
> 
> That's definitely true. Not all employers ask for grades...but most do.  Down here, you can also have a better  chance when you do community work, such as volunteering. It's pretty useful.



Until it gets locked at least 

I'm not even talking about grades themselves, overal performance and being active in some circles is as important. Part of my science circle is busy with a project given to them by a company, there's a science fair that we prepare ect. And the interested people look and take notes.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Until it gets locked at least
> 
> I'm not even talking about grades themselves, overal performance and being active in some circles is as important. Part of my science circle is busy with a project given to them by a company, there's a science fair that we prepare ect. And the interested people look and take notes.



When over 500 right? x3 *forgot*

oh really cool. Doing things like that will surely give you a boost. xD 
So you're a science person..?


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> When over 500 right? x3 *forgot*
> 
> oh really cool. Doing things like that will surely give you a boost. xD
> So you're a science person..?



Ayup, physics, though just the first year.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Ayup, physics, though just the first year.



Really cool although the complete opposite of what I'm gonna do haha

*art nerd*
Yeah x3
I like Physics, but I don't understand them well. D8


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Really cool although the complete opposite of what I'm gonna do haha
> 
> *art nerd*
> Yeah x3
> I like Physics, but I don't understand them well. D8



What kind of art though? Only drawing or architecture and more dirty arts too?


And yeah, better not touch physics if you don't get it XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> What kind of art though? Only drawing or architecture and more dirty arts too?



No dirty arts. Well, extremely rarely and most of them are personal anyway.
Like 99% is clean. Stuff I upload to FA is mostly anthro stuff, because that interests people here most. Aside from that, I love drawing anything that inspires me really. 
I plan on being a graphic designer.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> No dirty arts. Well, extremely rarely and most of them are personal anyway.
> Like 99% is clean. Stuff I upload to FA is mostly anthro stuff, because that interests people here most. Aside from that, I love drawing anything that inspires me really.
> I plan on being a graphic designer.



I meant 'dirty' as in getting your hands dirty, in sculpting and such XD

But it answers it too, I guess.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I meant 'dirty' as in getting your hands dirty, in sculpting and such XD
> 
> But it answers it too, I guess.



XD I think that dirty mind is all that makes me partly furry.
Your mind has to cope with a looooot when on FA. lol.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> XD I think that dirty mind is all that makes me partly furry.
> Your mind has to cope with a looooot when on FA. lol.



LOL, yes, you have to have a really dirty mind to actually enjoy sitting here.


But one thing I have to say - if a guy comes here thinking he's straight and after half a year still doesn't want to suck a dick then he is truly straight. It's like a feild test for sexual orientation.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 25, 2009)

Trying to put mathematics and statistics into intelligence is a stupid idea. I hence, never bothered to take an IQ test.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> LOL, yes, you have to have a really dirty mind to actually enjoy sitting here.
> 
> 
> But one thing I have to say - if a guy comes here thinking he's straight and after half a year still doesn't want to suck a dick then he is truly straight. It's like a feild test for sexual orientation.



Oh my, you just spoke those words that have been nagging me for a couple of years now haha. xD
so.. "thanks" to FA, many supposedly straight guys came out 
....glad I'm a girl.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 26, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Oh my, you just spoke those words that have been nagging me for a couple of years now haha. xD
> so.. "thanks" to FA, many supposedly straight guys came out
> ....glad I'm a girl.



Yes XD
I saw many penises in many configurations in this time, countless traps, and yet I still do not find guys arousing. I can safely say only girls do it for me XD

Well, being a girl doesn't save you from turning towads other girls


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Yes XD
> I saw many penises in many configurations in this time, countless traps, and yet I still do not find guys arousing. I can safely say only girls do it for me XD
> 
> Well, being a girl doesn't save you from turning towads other girls



IT'S A TRAP.

Well, there is still waaaay more m/m om FA than f/f. *nods*
And I go "ehw" if I see f/f. xD totally -not- arousing. 
No, I'm really sure I'm straight.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 26, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> IT'S A TRAP.
> 
> Well, there is still waaaay more m/m om FA than f/f. *nods*
> And I go "ehw" if I see f/f. xD totally -not- arousing.
> No, I'm really sure I'm straight.



I think YOU are in a minority with that XD
There are not so many purely straight girls here, iirc.
EDIT:I checked the polls, that may not be the case as well XD

On second though, don't lie, no girl is purely straight, everyone loves lesbians


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I think YOU are in a minority with that XD
> There are not so many purely straight girls here, iirc.
> 
> On second though, don't lie, no girl is purely straight, everyone loves lesbians



No I don't.. no seriously.. I never, ever had any attraction to a girl at all, other than friendship D< 
I find guys just way too sexy to like girl. 

bleeeegh. Dx


----------



## Thatch (Jan 26, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> No I don't.. no seriously.. I never, ever had any attraction to a girl at all, other than friendship D<
> I find guys just way too sexy to like girl.
> 
> bleeeegh. Dx



If you say so, cool then xD


----------



## LoC (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't read this whole thread, so I don't know if it has been said already, but posting a (seemingly impressive) IQ score of 250 is meaningless if you don't know the mean of the test.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jan 26, 2009)

My IQ was 128 last time I checked. Reasonably intelligent, but not totally awesome.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 26, 2009)

Never bothered trying to take an IQ test, really. I'm not fond of tests at all. :/

I've always been a grade or two ahead when it came to Literature/Reading.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont believe in exams or tests, anyone can pass a test but it dosnt really show how much that person knows. True brains comes from exeriance.


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 26, 2009)

I am not very Intelligent, but I am not dumb^^

I'm a student, so I know stuff when I have to 

I also like to talk weired crap


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

Even if it's only about numbers. I smell some show offs in this thread.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Even if it's only about numbers. I smell some show offs in this thread.



You noticed that quickly XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You noticed that quickly XD



I already did earlier on. 
Still. XD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> I already did earlier on.
> Still. XD



D'awww, don't worry, we all have days like that XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> D'awww, don't worry, we all have days like that XD



gurrrrr,.... *growl*
I'm not stupid XD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> gurrrrr,.... *growl*
> I'm not stupid XD



I said no such thing


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I said no such thing



You said I was slow XD
slow = stupid in my dictionary. 
Or not...
*slow*

;D


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 27, 2009)

The last time I was tested was in elementary school with an IQ average of 130.  My highest scoring IQ was in visual comprehension at 140...


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> You said I was slow XD
> slow = stupid in my dictionary.
> Or not...
> *slow*
> ...



I guess that "I only implied you were 'quick' to make that statement" would only make it worse.. xD

I think I'll just shut up, I'm not in my intelectual prime atm, so I'm more likely to dig myself a grave than not XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I guess that "I only implied you were 'quick' to make that statement" would only make it worse.. xD
> 
> I think I'll just shut up, I'm not in my intelectual prime atm, so I'm more likely to dig myself a grave than not XD



You got me confused anyway. You win the day XD for now.......


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> You got me confused anyway. You win the day XD for now.......



Ima sowwy, I didn't mean it


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Ima sowwy, I didn't mean it



I know.. 
*hug?*


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> I know..
> *hug?*



HEHE, ok then, cool xD


----------



## MrEvers (Aug 19, 2009)

Online tests always put me in the 140-150 zone, the official Mensa test gave a score of 132; I'm a card-carrying member.
Those official tests are timed per part (introduction, turn page for the questions , time starts, time ends, turn page for next part's introduction), it's all very strict.


----------



## Hir (Aug 19, 2009)

When I took an online test I got 131. Which is above average. But then again, online IQ tests are inaccurate.


----------



## Nick (Aug 19, 2009)

How smart are furs? Well let me answer that question by saying this. I won trivia night at Buffalo Wild Wings last week. XD

Actually I had some help from a good friend...she answered, erm...most of the questions. 

But 'smart' can mean lots of different things. I'm not a quick wit but I'm very analytical and a great problem solver. Some ppl are book smart, but I have the common sense thing going so I'm in good shape.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 19, 2009)

MrEvers said:


> Online tests always put me in the 140-150 zone, the official Mensa test gave a score of 132; I'm a card-carrying member.
> Those official tests are timed per part (introduction, turn page for the questions , time starts, time ends, turn page for next part's introduction), it's all very strict.



You're a Mensa member and you still couldn't fucking tell that the last post in this thread before yours was OVER HALF A YEAR OLD?


----------



## aftershok (Aug 19, 2009)

The only thing IQ tests are worth are getting services paid for one direction or the other.  Very biased and culturally oblivious.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You're a Mensa member and you still couldn't fucking tell that the last post in this thread before yours was OVER HALF A YEAR OLD?


LOL,,  I was like,, really,, then wtf,,


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 19, 2009)

I did a 176 it's been so long so I probably killed off a good portion of brain cells lol


----------



## Bacu (Aug 19, 2009)

necro much?


----------



## Hir (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn necroposting. I should have noticed =/


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 19, 2009)

Bacu said:


> necro much?



ah screw it I got nothing better to do....


----------



## Corto (Aug 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You're a Mensa member and you still couldn't fucking tell that the last post in this thread before yours was OVER HALF A YEAR OLD?


It may be so, but he actually continued the topic instead of necroing with some off topic spam or whatever, and it's my opinion that this is better than duplicating the thread, so I'll let it be.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 19, 2009)

DUR I SMART


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 20, 2009)

Seriously iq doesn't measure useful intelligence.
I'd much rather be able to have a conversation with a stranger than be able to waffle on for hours about genetics or theoretical physics.

Edit My IQ is 150


----------



## Telnac (Aug 20, 2009)

Online IQ tests are dubious at best.  I've scored anywhere from 130 to 165 when I've given various ones a try.  If I cared, I could give a real, monitored Mensa test a go.  But I don't really care.  I know I'm above average intelligence in a whole lot of areas, and below average in some others.  If there were an IQ test based on one's ability to remember people's faces & place names to those faces... I'd be short bus material for sure!


----------



## Leostale (Aug 20, 2009)

Dear Jaco Leostale,

Thank you for your interest in the test at IQTest.com.

Your general IQ score is: 125

You may login at http://www.iqtest.com/login.html at any time to view your score, purchase your Complete Personal Intelligence Profile or The Consciousness Exercises, or edit your account settings:
Regards,
The Team at IQTest.com


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 20, 2009)

They are as smart as anyone else. Also understand that intelligence does not equal standard school subjects and how fast you can answer. I absolutely blow at math and factual information like names, places and comprehending detailed instructions, especially if all of this is timed. 

I am however intelligent in other ways, like how I dissect ideas, ponder ideas and meanings, how I communicate in words and understand the psychology of a person and their actions. As an example, I did great playing at home on the show "street smarts", but I always sucked playing at home on games like the price is right and jeopardy. I'm not going to allow an IQ test tell me how smart I am by timing me because while my brain doesn't process information at lightning speeds, I still get there in my own way and at my own time.


----------



## Shino (Aug 20, 2009)

Did some "smart" person necro a thread again?

Anywho, the two tests I took were 147 (having a good day) and 138 (on an "not-with-it" day), so I simply say it's 140.

Yet, I'm a total social klutz. Figures.


----------



## MrEvers (Aug 20, 2009)

Corto said:


> It may be so, but he actually continued the topic instead of necroing with some off topic spam or whatever, and it's my opinion that this is better than duplicating the thread, so I'll let it be.



Wel exactly, I first searched for a topic about intelligence and Mensa (I was actually looking for fellow furry Mensans), and replied to this thread, instead of starting a new one; which I believe is the standard policy of most forums.

[humour]
All so I could boast that "I is teh smarter dan u!" :mrgreen:
[/humour]

anyway, _are_ there any fellow Mensans here?


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

Is that like being a freemason or something? I'm a member of Odessa, does that count?


----------



## Equium (Aug 20, 2009)

I've never taken an IQ test, does anyone know of a free, reliable one online?

I've been to University, so I'm smart-ish, right? :lol:


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 20, 2009)

Meh, I never took one of those I.Q tests, but I know that I am smarter than the majority of my school, considering that I am one of the very few people in my school that didn't get held back 1-2 school years. But the gifted group, I am not so sure about. Those guys are pretty smart


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 20, 2009)

I have absolute no idea what my IQ is. I've never taken an IQ test. But I did graduate from High School with a 4.4 GPA and I scored a 32 on my ACT. Those are pretty much the only statistics I have pertaining to my intelligence.

EDIT: I just took an IQ test at www.iqtest.com, and I scored an IQ of 144. Idk how reliable that test is, though. Honestly, though, I am very smart, just lazy. Which is why I didn't have a higher GPA (I slept through a lot of my classes).


----------



## Piccard (Aug 20, 2009)

I took an official IQ test some time last year, I was marked as having about 125 points.

As for my school experiences; in Switzerland we're separated by learning capacity in to three different classes, I'm in the top one. I'm having a hard time keeping my grades up, though. :/

EDIT: After reading some of the other posts, I decided to take an internet IQ test ( IQTest.com to be more precise). I got 129 points. Not much of an improvement since last time..


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 20, 2009)

For football I was actually required to take an IQ test and I scored 139 on it :3


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 20, 2009)

My IQ came out at 132, tested in the University of Leuven.


I would say it's amazing, but I haven't utilized the additional 32 points to this date.


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

I once took one of them IQ tests that showed as a banner next to the website where I was reading Pokemon fanfic. I managed to shoot the three targets and win a free Spongebob wallpaper!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 20, 2009)

Corto said:


> I once took one of them IQ tests that showed as a banner next to the website where I was reading Pokemon fanfic. I managed to shoot the three targets and win a free Spongebob wallpaper!


 
cuz ur smart. XD


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 21, 2009)

123, but it's not how I judge intelligence.
I could be plenty smart but forget to tie my shoes every day when I go out.
Academic knowledge and practical knowledge are two completely different things, and I prefer to be practical.


----------



## TDK (Aug 21, 2009)

Intelligence is different for everyone, being a bookworm with a IQ of 140 won't help you in the streets while being stick-up kid who knows the city like the back of his hand won't do nothin' for your SAT's, so besides bragging rights and just wanting to know, those tests don't mean shit. BTW: I have a IQ of 120... i r not smrt .


----------



## The Grey One (Aug 21, 2009)

I did an IQ test a year ago, but I don't know what the results were though.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 21, 2009)

Corto said:


> I once took one of them IQ tests that showed as a banner next to the website where I was reading Pokemon fanfic. I managed to shoot the three targets and win a free Spongebob wallpaper!


*lol*  You, sir, utterly outsmart us all.


----------



## MrEvers (Aug 21, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> My IQ came out at 132, tested in the University of Leuven.



De Universiteit Gent is toch beter


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 21, 2009)

Let me tell you something age has taught me, it does not matter your IQ or how many college degrees you have. It is still possible to be out smarted by your own dog.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 21, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Let me tell you something age has taught me, it does not matter your IQ or how many college degrees you have. It is still possible to be out smarted by your own dog.




Well that's probably because your dog has a prestigious degree from Harvard.


----------



## Liam (Aug 21, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Let me tell you something age has taught me, it does not matter your IQ or how many college degrees you have. It is still possible to be out smarted by your own dog.


Yet my  dog still barks at shadows.

Binet didn't think that IQ could be measured by a single number, by the way.


----------



## Benn (Aug 21, 2009)

Omagoodness, 152! 
                Kneel Before ZOD!
                          I am so smart, S. M. R. T, I mean; S. M. _AR. T.!_


----------



## Yusufu (Aug 21, 2009)

Im smart in alot but im also dumb in alot so i feel its even for me. Go GO BIO major


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not a totally smart or dumb, but my IQ is 145 thou.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 21, 2009)

my IQ is 139. i regularly forget i'm holding my pencil in mouth and end up looking all over my room for it. somehow i feel like IQ isn't very important.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> my IQ is 139. i regularly forget i'm holding my pencil in mouth and end up looking all over my room for it. somehow i feel like IQ isn't very important.


That's because it isn't.  The only thing it's good for, really, is to tell whether you're retarded or not.  I mean that in the clinical sense, not to slang term sense.

I think the last time I took a supposedly reliable one, I got a 130 something.  I'm in CMU, CIT specifically, for engineering.  If you think that IQ means anything, look at that.  I highly doubt most of the people who got better than me on IQ tests, Harley included, no offense, are more intelligent than I am in general.



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I'm not a totally smart or dumb, but my IQ is 145 thou.


Perfect example.  Unless, of course, Penelope was lying.  Which is highly probable.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> my IQ is 139. i regularly forget i'm holding my pencil in mouth and end up looking all over my room for it. somehow i feel like IQ isn't very important.


 
lol It's not, and we all do those little things. I used to walk around looking for my cell phone when it was in my hand. I also asked someone where my skateboard was when it was under my arm. XD

Every time I think this thread is gone for good it creeps right back up on me, and for it not to be locked I must have made an epic thread.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 21, 2009)

IQ doesn't calculate out your intelligence, it has nothing to do with that. Intelligence can  be taken in "different" ways.

I will not debate, I don't like to debate :/ lol.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 21, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> IQ doesn't calculate out your intelligence, it has nothing to do with that. Intelligence can  be taken in "different" ways.
> 
> I will not debate, I don't like to debate :/ lol.



Vengeance is right, theres EQ, Logical, Linguistical, Musical, Kinesthetic and spatial to name a few.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2009)

Uh, I don't know. . . I know I'm not "stoopid" but math is my weakness. >x<


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I for one am amazed at how _above average_ furrys are, what with hardly a sole being the average score of 100 and a preponderance of people with gifted scores. 

Clearly something about this place brings out only the best and the brightest.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 21, 2009)

160. It was the max of an internet test :V

But something around 130, if to believe real tests from a while ago.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 21, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Well I for one am amazed at how _above average_ furrys are, what with hardly a sole being the average score of 100 and a preponderance of people with gifted scores.


  My family consistently got 120+ points on public IQ tests whenever we took them.  My mother immolated her back with a small candle, my father is living in a house smaller than most people's living rooms, and I'm still in a hobby that sucks more money out of someone than a gold-digger.  I would not put much faith in people above 100 being extra intelligent, unless you want to argue the average person is a Darwin Award waiting to happen, or that it's a 100 average not in terms of mode but median.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Aug 21, 2009)

I've never taken an IQ test and don't intend to. I'm a horrible test taker and the majority of my knowledge is all math based. If I had to guess, then by my SAT scores I'd say I was less than average.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 21, 2009)

I've never taken an IQ test.

I'm going to guess I'm a bit dumb.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 21, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Well I for one am amazed at how _above average_ furrys are, what with hardly a sole being the average score of 100 and a preponderance of people with gifted scores.
> 
> Clearly something about this place brings out only the best and the brightest.



People that perform better on IQ tests are more likely to post their result


----------



## Liam (Aug 21, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> People that perform better on IQ tests are more likely to post their result


I'm more than a standard deviation above average according to it, but I still think it's a bunch of BS.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 21, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> People that perform better on IQ tests are more likely to post their result


People that are on the internet are more likely to lie to make themselves look better.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 21, 2009)

so many liars in this thread

i want to see one person with a low iq post


----------



## Thatch (Aug 21, 2009)

Shindo said:


> so many liars in this thread
> 
> i want to see one person with a low iq post



In the furry fandom!? You surely jest.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2009)

I've never taken an IQ test. It'd probably be average or below average though. >_>


----------



## Midna (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know...
i'm smart but dumb


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2009)

Does doing on bad on an IQ test MEAN your stupid?


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 21, 2009)

i'm smart but slow...


----------



## CoronaRadiata (Aug 22, 2009)

I've never checked mine, but I was smart enough to go through International Baccalauriate Program courses all through High School.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 22, 2009)

I did a bunch of internet IQ tests about a year ago. They gave results between 121 and 142, but averaged out at 130.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Well people are stupid, so there isn't an large difference.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know how smart I am. I have learned what I needed. but I don't know if that is enough to keep up with the economy.

I am some what intelligent.


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 22, 2009)

I've never taken an IQ test.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know my IQ, it took the test forever ago in middle school... but that was middle school. X3 I don't remember the results.

I'm smart enough to have made A's and B's all through school, and to get accepted pre-med at one of the better universities in North Carolina, so I guess I'm pretty smart, maybe just a tiny smidgen above average.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 23, 2009)

I took one official test 8 years ago, it said I have an IQ of 123. Two years ago I took one on the Internet and it said I have an IQ of 103. So I'd say 123.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 24, 2009)

i dunno about my IQ, but i know im great at math & logic/visual problems.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Two years ago I took one on the Internet and it said I have an IQ of 103.



Wow, that's pretty sad.


----------

